# [SOLVED] BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Once again, my computer thinks it's been working correctly for too long :banghead:

Here is the link to my previous thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...sod-from-time-to-time-647843.html#post3749607

This time, it basically gives me a BSOD when the processor workload is higher than 20%, something runs out of memory or the computer has been idle for more than 15 mins. (Using YouTube, playing Games etc. etc.) Here are all the error reports:

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

PC specs:

Processor: AMD Athlon II x4 640
Installed Memory RAM: 4.00 GB (I don't know what manufacturer or model)
Motherboard: BIOSTAR GF8200E
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8200
DiskDrive: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362

As before, I have attached the needed files to the post. I was kind of stupid of me to mark the previous thread as [SOLVED] instantly.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Have you tested your RAM? You can use memtest 86+ or the ultmate boot cd. Have you tried booting in safe mode and then letting the computer sit for 30 minutes? Does the blue screen happen in safe mode?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I have not tried to leave my computer on safe mode for 30 mins, but I have done a memtest. I'll try it now


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Tried that, everything is working fine and no crashes happened.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Since it happens in normal mode but not safe mode, the issue is likely a driver or startup program that doesn't run in safe mode. Have you looked at the evrt viewer? You could try downloading who crashed and see if it picks up any dumps or crash logs. This may tell you which driver or dll is causing the issue.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I just checked one of the recent dumps, there are a number of _older drivers that need updating_ plus *DaemonTools* that might be implicated - uninstall it during testing:


> nvhda64v.sys	6/26/2009 23:54:59
> nvsmu.sys	6/29/2009 08:36:37
> bcmwl664.sys	7/8/2009 01:45:04
> nvBridge.kmd	7/8/2009 17:31:23
> ...


Use the database here to find the driver download locations for updates: Driver Reference Table

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck BE, {fffffffffffe00b0, fee0017b, fffff8800371b960, a}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY (be)
An attempt was made to write to readonly memory.  The guilty driver is on the
stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffffffffe00b0, Virtual address for the attempted write.
Arg2: 00000000fee0017b, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff8800371b960, (reserved)
Arg4: 000000000000000a, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800371b960 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800371b960)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fc2cbf48857a8600 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff80002e34b50
rdx=000000000001effa rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002e2ca70 rsp=fffff8800371baf0 rbp=fffff8800371bb80
 r8=0000000000024e50  r9=0000000000000000 r10=000000000000f050
r11=fffffa80052905f0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up di ng nz na po nc
hal!HalpLegacyApicEndOfInterrupt:
fffff800`02e2ca70 c70425b000feff00000000 mov dword ptr [0FFFFFFFFFFFE00B0h],0 ds:ffffffff`fffe00b0=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e7daa7 to fffff80002ed71c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0371b7f8 fffff800`02e7daa7 : 00000000`000000be ffffffff`fffe00b0 00000000`fee0017b fffff880`0371b960 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0371b800 fffff800`02ed52ee : fffff800`03045900 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4388b
fffff880`0371b960 fffff800`02e2ca70 : fffff800`02ee252c 00000000`00000011 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0371bb80 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0371baf0 fffff800`02ee252c : 00000000`00000011 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0371bb80 fffff880`009ea180 : hal!HalpLegacyApicEndOfInterrupt
fffff880`0371baf8 fffff880`073797f2 : fffff800`02edfce9 00000000`002cb465 fffffa80`05066468 fffff880`009f4fc0 : nt!KiSecondaryClockInterrupt+0x13c
fffff880`0371bc98 fffff800`02edfce9 : 00000000`002cb465 fffffa80`05066468 fffff880`009f4fc0 00000000`00000001 : amdppm!C1Halt+0x2
fffff880`0371bca0 fffff800`02ecee9c : fffff880`009ea180 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02fef130 : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff880`0371bd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0371c000 fffff880`03716000 fffff880`0371bd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
amdppm!C1Halt+2
fffff880`073797f2 c3              ret

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  amdppm!C1Halt+2

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: amdppm

IMAGE_NAME:  amdppm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc0fd

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_amdppm!C1Halt+2

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_amdppm!C1Halt+2

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
Also test the memory using Memtest86+, details here: Memory Diagnostics


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Do you mean event viewer? If so, how do I use it?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

@satrow.

Thanks, updating the outdated drivers now and after that I am going to run memtest86+.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, now it does not show BSOD when playing games, but when watching videos on youtube.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Can you upload the new dump(s) from C:\Windows\Minidump - copy them to your Desktop then zip and attach them.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Keep going your getting there, I'm wondering if you've got a virus?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Nope, I don't have a virus, unless Kaspersky is acting up... I attached the new dump to this post/reply.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Im just going to do a full computer scan to see if there is a virus.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

My computer crashed while I was scanning the computer with Kaspersky...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

BlueScreenView Is saying that apparently ntoskrnl.exe is a corrupted/outdated driver and it is the reason to most of my BSOD's


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Any ideas of how to get ntoskrnl.exe to update/repair?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, if i'm reading this right, then my computer could be suffering from a deadly disease known as 'stupid keyboard'... Source: NTOSKRNL.EXE is missing or corrupt. Another thing that I have Noticed is that the computer only crashes when i'm typing, so let's just see how things will work with an another keyboard...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I don't think I should trust that program, now it's saying that tcpip.sys is the problem...


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

You could always just go into the device manager and change the keyboard driver to a generic keyboard, basically so the driver that it uses now won't be used. There so cheap keyboards I don't see an issue with either solution. It looks like the dumps have got all the info you've needed to get to the bottom of the issues, but for future referance. The eevnt viewer is a database of significant events on the computer often times you will see services that fail to load or other events. Start --> control panel --> administrative tools --> event viewer.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

There is an image of the latest crash from event viever:


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I'm basically bullying the web to feed me info about be-bugging programs and Event ID 41 (63) crashes...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Windows Error Report is saying that a chipset driver is ready to be updated, I accepted the prompt to aouto-download the driver. Windows Driver Kit is taking a long time to install...


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Stop randomly surfing for a fix, if ntoskrnl was corrupt, there'd be no way Windows would work long enough to do anything useful.

From the latest dump, it looks like the DaemonTools Lite has been removed but none of the *older drivers* I flagged earlier have been updated. Please *update those now*, use the link I gave to check where the drivers are best updated from. Do *not* use Device Manager or Windows/Microsoft Update to find drivers.


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8000317d6b0, fffff8800b55e230, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!NtSetEvent+0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8000317d6b0, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800b55e230, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!NtSetEvent+0
fffff800`0317d6b0 48895c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rbx

CONTEXT:  fffff8800b55e230 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800b55e230)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa8003f4ab50 rcx=0000000000000304
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000001300218 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000317d6b0 rsp=fffff8800b55ec18 rbp=fffff8800b55eca0
 r8=0000000000951708  r9=00000000000001e0 r10=fffff8000317d6b0
r11=00000000002e38b0 r12=0000000001300078 r13=0000000000000001
r14=00000000029ffa70 r15=00000000029ffa10
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
nt!NtSetEvent:
fffff800`0317d6b0 48895c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rbx ss:0018:fffff880`0b55ec20=50abf40380faffff
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e98453 to fffff8000317d6b0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0b55ec18 fffff800`02e98453 : fffffa80`03f4ab50 fffffa80`03e55fe0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03e55fe0 : nt!NtSetEvent
fffff880`0b55ec20 00000000`777613fa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`029ff948 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x777613fa


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!NtSetEvent+0
fffff800`0317d6b0 48895c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rbx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!NtSetEvent+0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800b55e230 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!NtSetEvent+0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!NtSetEvent+0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I DID update them...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Why on earth did the be-bug program you used class an nForce driver as the problem, when I have GeForce?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> I DID update them...


Not according to the lmtn/lmtsmn sections of the analysis, you can also check those drivers for yourself in the latest dumps by using BlueScreenView:

```
fffff800`00bb0000 fffff800`00bba000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 16:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e1a000 fffff800`03402000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 09:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff800`03402000 fffff800`0344b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 13:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 13:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 00:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd2000 fffff880`00cdf000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Tue Jul 14 02:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00cf3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 02:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf3000 fffff880`00d51000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 00:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d51000 fffff880`00df5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 00:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e3f000 fffff880`00e96000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 09:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00e9f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 00:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e9f000 fffff880`00ea9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 00:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00edc000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 09:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00ee9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 01:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ee9000 fffff880`00f45000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 09:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f6f000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 09:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00fbb000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 09:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00fbb000 fffff880`00fcf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 00:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100be00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Jun 24 00:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`01012000 fffff880`01771000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 09:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`01771000 fffff880`01786000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 05:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`01786000 fffff880`0178f000   compbatt compbatt.sys Tue Jul 14 00:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0178f000 fffff880`0179b000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Tue Jul 14 00:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`0179b000 fffff880`017b0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 09:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`017b0000 fffff880`017b7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 00:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`017b7000 fffff880`017c7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 00:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017c7000 fffff880`017e1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 09:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`017e1000 fffff880`017ea000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 00:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017f5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01826000 fffff880`019c9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Mar 11 03:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01aa3000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 11:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`01aaf000 fffff880`01b0d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 09:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01b0d000 fffff880`01b28000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 17 03:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01b28000 fffff880`01b9a000   cng      cng.sys      Thu Nov 17 04:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01b9a000 fffff880`01bab000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 00:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01bab000 fffff880`01bb5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Mar 01 03:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01bb5000 fffff880`01bd7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 09:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01bd7000 fffff880`01be4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 09:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 00:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01c25000 fffff880`01c35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 00:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01c35000 fffff880`01c3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c3e000 fffff880`01c47000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 01:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c47000 fffff880`01c50000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 01:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01c50000 fffff880`01c5b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 00:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01c5b000 fffff880`01c6c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 00:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01c6d000 fffff880`01d60000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 09:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01d60000 fffff880`01dc0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 09:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01dc0000 fffff880`01deb000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Nov 17 04:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01deb000 fffff880`01df9000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 00:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01df9000 fffff880`01e00000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 09:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`01e13000 fffff880`01e3d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 09:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01e3d000 fffff880`01e46000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 00:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01e46000 fffff880`01e4d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 01:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01e52000 fffff880`02055000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 09:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`02055000 fffff880`0209f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 09:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0209f000 fffff880`020af000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 09:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`020af000 fffff880`020fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 09:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`020fb000 fffff880`02103000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 17:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`02103000 fffff880`0213d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 09:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0213d000 fffff880`0214f000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 00:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0214f000 fffff880`02158000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 09:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02158000 fffff880`02192000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 09:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`02192000 fffff880`021a8000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 00:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`021a8000 fffff880`021d8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 09:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`03411000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Mar 25 03:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03411000 fffff880`03435000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 10:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0344d000 fffff880`034d0000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 09:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`034d0000 fffff880`034ee000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 09:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`034ee000 fffff880`034ff000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 00:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`034ff000 fffff880`03525000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 10:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03525000 fffff880`0353a000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Tue Jul 14 00:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0353a000 fffff880`03546000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03546000 fffff880`03563000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03563000 fffff880`03581000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 00:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03581000 fffff880`03590000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 00:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03590000 fffff880`0359b000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 08:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`0359b000 fffff880`035a6000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Fri Mar 25 03:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`035a6000 fffff880`035fc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Mar 25 03:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04601000 fffff880`0468a000   afd      afd.sys      Wed Dec 28 03:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0468a000 fffff880`046cf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 09:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`046cf000 fffff880`046d8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`046d8000 fffff880`046fe000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 10:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`046fe000 fffff880`04714000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Tue Jul 14 01:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04714000 fffff880`0471d000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 14:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`0471d000 fffff880`0472c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0472c000 fffff880`04749000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04749000 fffff880`04764000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 10:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04764000 fffff880`04778000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 11:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04778000 fffff880`047c9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 09:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`047c9000 fffff880`047d5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 00:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`047d5000 fffff880`047e0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 00:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`047e0000 fffff880`047ef000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 00:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04a5e000 fffff880`04d06000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Wed Jul 08 01:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`04d06000 fffff880`04d13000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Tue Jul 14 01:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04d13000 fffff880`04d25000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 10:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04d25000 fffff880`04d7f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Mar 25 03:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04d7f000 fffff880`04d94000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 10:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04d94000 fffff880`04de7000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue Jul 14 01:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04de7000 fffff880`04dfa000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 10:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 01:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05016000 fffff880`0503a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 10:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0503a000 fffff880`05046000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 01:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05046000 fffff880`05075000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 10:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05075000 fffff880`05090000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 01:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05090000 fffff880`050b1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 10:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`050b1000 fffff880`050cb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`050cb000 fffff880`050d6000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`050d6000 fffff880`050e5000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 00:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`050f0000 fffff880`05bece00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Jul 08 18:44:06 2009 (4A54DAE6)
fffff880`05bed000 fffff880`05bee180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Jul 08 17:31:23 2009 (4A54C9DB)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e08000   serscan  serscan.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`05e08000 fffff880`05e0d200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05e0e000 fffff880`05e51000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 10:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`05e51000 fffff880`05e52480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05e54000 fffff880`05f48000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 09:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05f48000 fffff880`05f8e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 09:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`05f8e000 fffff880`05fe5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 13:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`05fe5000 fffff880`05fee000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Tue Jul 14 00:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`05fee000 fffff880`05ffe000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 10:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06a4c000 fffff880`06b15000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 09:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`06b15000 fffff880`06b33000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Feb 23 04:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06b33000 fffff880`06b4b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06b4b000 fffff880`06b78000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Apr 27 03:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06b78000 fffff880`06bc6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jul 09 03:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06bc6000 fffff880`06bea000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Wed Apr 27 03:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`07208080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 01:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`07209000 fffff880`0720af00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Mar 25 03:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0720b000 fffff880`07219000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 01:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`07219000 fffff880`07225000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 00:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`07225000 fffff880`0722e000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 00:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0722e000 fffff880`07241000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 00:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`07241000 fffff880`0724e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0724e000 fffff880`07258000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 16:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`07258000 fffff880`07266000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 00:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`07266000 fffff880`07289000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 00:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`07289000 fffff880`072aa000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 10:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`072aa000 fffff880`072bf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 01:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`072cf000 fffff880`0774d700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 10:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`0774e000 fffff880`0778b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 01:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0778b000 fffff880`077ad000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`077ad000 fffff880`077c5000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Fri Jun 26 23:54:59 2009 (4A4551C3)
fffff880`077c5000 fffff880`077d1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 00:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`077d1000 fffff880`077df000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 10:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`077df000 fffff880`077f8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 10:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08835000 fffff880`088db000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`088db000 fffff880`088e6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 14:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`088e6000 fffff880`08917000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 04:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`08917000 fffff880`08929000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 10:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08929000 fffff880`08992000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 04:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08c74000 fffff880`08d0c000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Apr 29 04:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08d0c000 fffff880`08d7d000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 18:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue May 15 02:31:58 2012 (4FB1B20E)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 01:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`00711000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 09:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff960`00920000 fffff960`00947000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
```
The WinDbg tool didn't class anything as a problem, I didn't either, I merely pointed out older drivers that are *likely* to cause problems, now or in the near future.

GeForce are your video card drivers, nForce are the chipset drivers. Biostar GF8200E (your motherboard) NVIDIA GeForce 8200 (the chipset).


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, and how do I know what drivel should I download for my Ethernet NIC Driver?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Sorry for being an idiot, but nVidia does not prompt me to install nForce drivers, instead it prompts me to install the GeForce R300 Driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Get the realtek networking driver here> Realtek

Realtek Audio drivers here> Realtek

Nforce drivers here> NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.56WHQL

Your version of Kaspersky is out of date also, update it or uninstall and go with MSE or Aavast Free while troubleshooting this issue.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I think that satrows' debug was not entirely correct, because I don't even think that I have any broadcom products/drivers installed on my computer... (That is probably wrong)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Looks to me like you have a Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter wireless device attached.

How are you connecting to the internet wired or wireless?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Just going to wait for a bit longer to see if the problems continue, but for now it's fixed.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Looks to me like you have a Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter wireless device attached.
> 
> How are you connecting to the internet wired or wireless?


Im using wireless. I have no idea, I have an EDUP 1EEE802.11b/g Internet card. How do I find out what is the model of my wireless adapter?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Looks like there should be a model number that starts EP-MS______

EDUP Driver Download / EDUP Store » Driver Download


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Here's the new BSOD (Minidump). Apparently a video driver crashed and could not be restarted.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yep that's a Video TDR error, basically means the Video driver tried to reset and failed. > Timeout Detection and Recovery (TDR)

TDR troubleshooting> NVIDIA Windows Desktop/Internet Browser TDR Troubleshooting - NVIDIA Forums

nvsmu.sys Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 is a nforce chipset driver that is showing in the dumps and is out of date(there is a newer one available)
Did you update the motherboard drivers from the nvidia site?

The Realtek driver is also still showing as out of date.


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061812-21169-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e51000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03095670
Debug session time: Mon Jun 18 14:52:19.065 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:26:28.439
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa800580b4e0, fffff8800f9c64d4, 0, 2}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+19e4d4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa800580b4e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800f9c64d4, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+19e4d4
fffff880`0f9c64d4 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0b9839c8 fffff880`04d31000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`0580b4e0 fffff880`0f9c64d4 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b9839d0 fffff880`04d30d0a : fffff880`0f9c64d4 fffffa80`0580b4e0 fffffa80`05acdd50 fffffa80`05abb0e0 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`0b983a10 fffff880`04c0ff07 : fffffa80`0580b4e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05acdd50 fffffa80`05abb0e0 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`0b983a40 fffff880`04c39b75 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`001a30b1 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`0b983b20 fffff880`04c382bb : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000000 00000000`001a30b1 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`0b983b50 fffff880`04c0b2c6 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`05abb0e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`0b983bf0 fffff880`04c37e7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05767b90 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05abb0e0 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`0b983d00 fffff800`03166e6a : 00000000`fffffc32 fffffa80`05ac0610 fffffa80`036c9b30 fffffa80`05ac0610 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`0b983d40 fffff800`02ec0ec6 : fffff800`03042e80 fffffa80`05ac0610 fffff800`03050cc0 00000004`41c6c000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0b983d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+19e4d4
fffff880`0f9c64d4 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+19e4d4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fb20748

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa80038b0170 rbx=fffffa800580b4e0 rcx=0000000000000116
rdx=fffffa800580b4e0 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=fffffa8008da8000
rip=fffff80002ed01c0 rsp=fffff8800b9839c8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff8800f9c64d4  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002e51000
r11=00000000000001b5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffffa8005abb9f8 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ed01c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0b9839d0=0000000000000116
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0b9839c8 fffff880`04d31000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`0580b4e0 fffff880`0f9c64d4 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b9839d0 fffff880`04d30d0a : fffff880`0f9c64d4 fffffa80`0580b4e0 fffffa80`05acdd50 fffffa80`05abb0e0 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`0b983a10 fffff880`04c0ff07 : fffffa80`0580b4e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05acdd50 fffffa80`05abb0e0 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`0b983a40 fffff880`04c39b75 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`001a30b1 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`0b983b20 fffff880`04c382bb : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000000 00000000`001a30b1 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`0b983b50 fffff880`04c0b2c6 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`05abb0e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`0b983bf0 fffff880`04c37e7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05767b90 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05abb0e0 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`0b983d00 fffff800`03166e6a : 00000000`fffffc32 fffffa80`05ac0610 fffffa80`036c9b30 fffffa80`05ac0610 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`0b983d40 fffff800`02ec0ec6 : fffff800`03042e80 fffffa80`05ac0610 fffff800`03050cc0 00000004`41c6c000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0b983d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9b000 fffff800`00ba5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e08000 fffff800`02e51000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02e51000 fffff800`03439000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c99000 fffff880`00ca6000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00ca6000 fffff880`00cba000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cba000 fffff880`00d18000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d18000 fffff880`00dd8000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00eab000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eab000 fffff880`00eba000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00f11000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f11000 fffff880`00f1a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f1a000 fffff880`00f24000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f57000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f64000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f64000 fffff880`00fc0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fea000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ffe000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0101e000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0101e000 fffff880`0102a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`0103f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0103f000 fffff880`01046000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01046000 fffff880`01056000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01056000 fffff880`01070000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01070000 fffff880`01079000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01079000 fffff880`01084000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01084000 fffff880`0108fe00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`01097000 fffff880`017f6000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`019c1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01a51000 fffff880`01a5c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01a5c000 fffff880`01a6b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a6b000 fffff880`01a8f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`01a8f000 fffff880`01aed000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01aed000 fffff880`01b08000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01b08000 fffff880`01b7a000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01b7a000 fffff880`01b8b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01b8b000 fffff880`01b95000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01b95000 fffff880`01ba4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01ba4000 fffff880`01bc1000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01bc1000 fffff880`01bdc000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01bdc000 fffff880`01bf0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c60000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01c60000 fffff880`01c8b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01c8b000 fffff880`01cb1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01cb1000 fffff880`01cba000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`01cba000 fffff880`01dad000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01dad000 fffff880`01df2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01df2000 fffff880`01dfe000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01e2d000 fffff880`02030000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`02030000 fffff880`0207a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0207a000 fffff880`0208a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`0208a000 fffff880`020d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`020d6000 fffff880`020de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`020de000 fffff880`02118000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02118000 fffff880`0212a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0212a000 fffff880`02133000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02133000 fffff880`0216d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0216d000 fffff880`02183000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02183000 fffff880`021b3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`021e9000 fffff880`021ff000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03420000 fffff880`034a3000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`034a3000 fffff880`034c1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`034c1000 fffff880`034d2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`034d2000 fffff880`034f8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`034f8000 fffff880`0350d000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0350d000 fffff880`03519000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03519000 fffff880`03536000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03536000 fffff880`03554000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03554000 fffff880`03563000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03563000 fffff880`0356e000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`0356e000 fffff880`03579000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03579000 fffff880`035cf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`035cf000 fffff880`035e0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04609000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04609000 fffff880`04612000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`04612000 fffff880`0461d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0461d000 fffff880`0462e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0462e000 fffff880`04650000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04650000 fffff880`0465d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04664000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`04664000 fffff880`046ed000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`046ed000 fffff880`046f6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`046fb000 fffff880`0479e000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`0479e000 fffff880`047a7000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`047a7000 fffff880`047ae000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047bc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`047bc000 fffff880`047e1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`047e1000 fffff880`047f1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`047f1000 fffff880`047fa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04c46000 fffff880`04c4f000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04c4f000 fffff880`04c5f000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04c5f000 fffff880`04c67000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`04c67000 fffff880`04c6c200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04c6d000 fffff880`04cb0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04cb0000 fffff880`04cc6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04cc6000 fffff880`04cd1000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04cd1000 fffff880`04cd2480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04cd4000 fffff880`04dc8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04dc8000 fffff880`04dec000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04dec000 fffff880`04df8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`0502f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0502f000 fffff880`05050000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05050000 fffff880`0506a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0506a000 fffff880`0507c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05091000 fffff880`05339000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Tue Jul 07 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`05339000 fffff880`05346000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`05346000 fffff880`053f5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05453000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`05453000 fffff880`05466000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`05466000 fffff880`0547e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`054d2000 fffff880`0552c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0552c000 fffff880`05541000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0556f000 fffff880`05592000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05592000 fffff880`055b3000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`055b3000 fffff880`055c8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06419000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06419000 fffff880`06421080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06422000 fffff880`06423f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06424000 fffff880`06432000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06432000 fffff880`0643e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0643e000 fffff880`06447000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06447000 fffff880`0645a000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0645a000 fffff880`06477000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06477000 fffff880`06485000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06485000 fffff880`06492000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06492000 fffff880`0649c000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`064b7000 fffff880`064c5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`064c5000 fffff880`06943700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`06944000 fffff880`06981000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06981000 fffff880`069a3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`069a3000 fffff880`069d5000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`069d5000 fffff880`069e1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`069e1000 fffff880`069ef000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0c400000 fffff880`0c44e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0c44e000 fffff880`0c472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0c4a0000 fffff880`0c569000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0c569000 fffff880`0c587000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0c587000 fffff880`0c59f000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0c59f000 fffff880`0c5cc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0c683000 fffff880`0c729000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0c729000 fffff880`0c734000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0c734000 fffff880`0c765000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0c765000 fffff880`0c777000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0c777000 fffff880`0c7e0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0ca24000 fffff880`0cabc000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0cabc000 fffff880`0cb2d000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0cb76000 fffff880`0cba3280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`0cba4000 fffff880`0cbbec80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f81b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f828000 fffff880`105ea000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`105ea000 fffff880`105f9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00950000 fffff960`009b1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0cb2d000 fffff880`0cb5b000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff880`0cb5b000 fffff880`0cb76000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`05541000 fffff880`0556f000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff880`0649c000 fffff880`064b7000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`021b3000 fffff880`021c1000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`021c1000 fffff880`021cd000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`021cd000 fffff880`021d6000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`021d6000 fffff880`021e9000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00f11000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04664000 fffff880`046ed000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04cb0000 fffff880`04cc6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`034f8000 fffff880`0350d000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01079000 fffff880`01084000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01070000 fffff880`01079000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fea000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00950000 fffff960`009b1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0101e000 fffff880`0102a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`05091000 fffff880`05339000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Tue Jul 07 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`047a7000 fffff880`047ae000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`034c1000 fffff880`034d2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0c569000 fffff880`0c587000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d18000 fffff880`00dd8000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`02183000 fffff880`021b3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cba000 fffff880`00d18000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01b08000 fffff880`01b7a000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0101e000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04c4f000 fffff880`04c5f000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06424000 fffff880`06432000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03420000 fffff880`034a3000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`034a3000 fffff880`034c1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`01a5c000 fffff880`01a6b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0216d000 fffff880`02183000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06981000 fffff880`069a3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0643e000 fffff880`06447000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06432000 fffff880`0643e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06447000 fffff880`0645a000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`069d5000 fffff880`069e1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04cd4000 fffff880`04dc8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ffe000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01b8b000 fffff880`01b95000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`02133000 fffff880`0216d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`02030000 fffff880`0207a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02e08000 fffff800`02e51000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`01a6b000 fffff880`01a8f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06419000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06419000 fffff880`06421080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`069e1000 fffff880`069ef000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0c4a0000 fffff880`0c569000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0212a000 fffff880`02133000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`03536000 fffff880`03554000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03554000 fffff880`03563000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`064b7000 fffff880`064c5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b9b000 fffff800`00ba5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`01097000 fffff880`017f6000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04664000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`046fb000 fffff880`0479e000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`01cb1000 fffff880`01cba000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`06492000 fffff880`0649c000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`04c6d000 fffff880`04cb0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01aed000 fffff880`01b08000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01c60000 fffff880`01c8b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`04c67000 fffff880`04c6c200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`055b3000 fffff880`055c8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0556f000 fffff880`05592000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c99000 fffff880`00ca6000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06477000 fffff880`06485000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`105ea000 fffff880`105f9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06485000 fffff880`06492000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01056000 fffff880`01070000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0c587000 fffff880`0c59f000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0c59f000 fffff880`0c5cc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0c400000 fffff880`0c44e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0c44e000 fffff880`0c472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`04612000 fffff880`0461d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f1a000 fffff880`00f24000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01a8f000 fffff880`01aed000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01a51000 fffff880`01a5c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02118000 fffff880`0212a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01cba000 fffff880`01dad000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04dec000 fffff880`04df8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05453000 fffff880`05466000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`0502f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0552c000 fffff880`05541000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01b95000 fffff880`01ba4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01dad000 fffff880`01df2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c60000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0461d000 fffff880`0462e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01df2000 fffff880`01dfe000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e51000 fffff800`03439000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`019c1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0479e000 fffff880`047a7000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`069a3000 fffff880`069d5000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`0f828000 fffff880`105ea000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`03563000 fffff880`0356e000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05453000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01c8b000 fffff880`01cb1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03519000 fffff880`03536000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f57000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0103f000 fffff880`01046000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01046000 fffff880`01056000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01b7a000 fffff880`01b8b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0c683000 fffff880`0c729000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06944000 fffff880`06981000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ca6000 fffff880`00cba000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01084000 fffff880`0108fe00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`04dc8000 fffff880`04dec000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f81b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0502f000 fffff880`05050000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05050000 fffff880`0506a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04cc6000 fffff880`04cd1000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`047f1000 fffff880`047fa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04609000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04609000 fffff880`04612000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`020de000 fffff880`02118000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`05466000 fffff880`0547e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05346000 fffff880`053f5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`064c5000 fffff880`06943700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`0c729000 fffff880`0c734000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0350d000 fffff880`03519000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01ba4000 fffff880`01bc1000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04c5f000 fffff880`04c67000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`020d6000 fffff880`020de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0cabc000 fffff880`0cb2d000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0ca24000 fffff880`0cabc000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0c777000 fffff880`0c7e0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0c734000 fffff880`0c765000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04cd1000 fffff880`04cd2480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01e2d000 fffff880`02030000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0c765000 fffff880`0c777000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04650000 fffff880`0465d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0462e000 fffff880`04650000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01bdc000 fffff880`01bf0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`034d2000 fffff880`034f8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0506a000 fffff880`0507c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0cba4000 fffff880`0cbbec80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`0645a000 fffff880`06477000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06422000 fffff880`06423f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`035cf000 fffff880`035e0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`054d2000 fffff880`0552c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0356e000 fffff880`03579000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03579000 fffff880`035cf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0cb76000 fffff880`0cba3280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f64000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047bc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`047bc000 fffff880`047e1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0207a000 fffff880`0208a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`0103f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f64000 fffff880`00fc0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0208a000 fffff880`020d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05339000 fffff880`05346000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`021e9000 fffff880`021ff000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01bc1000 fffff880`01bdc000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`047e1000 fffff880`047f1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00eab000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eab000 fffff880`00eba000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`046ed000 fffff880`046f6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04c46000 fffff880`04c4f000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f11000 fffff880`00f1a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05592000 fffff880`055b3000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0cb2d000 fffff880`0cb5b000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff880`0cb5b000 fffff880`0cb76000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`05541000 fffff880`0556f000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff880`0649c000 fffff880`064b7000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`021b3000 fffff880`021c1000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`021c1000 fffff880`021cd000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`021cd000 fffff880`021d6000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`021d6000 fffff880`021e9000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0580b4e0 fffff880`0f9c64d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3000
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=1822]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 01/15/2010
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = GF8200E
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
BaseBoardProduct = GF8200E
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Yep that's a Video TDR error, basically means the Video driver tried to reset and failed. > Timeout Detection and Recovery (TDR)
> 
> TDR troubleshooting> NVIDIA Windows Desktop/Internet Browser TDR Troubleshooting - NVIDIA Forums
> 
> ...



I think you are right with the fact that the chipset nForce driver is out of date, because now I am getting black screens. Whats more, the computer was fully responding(except that my monitor was all black) (I pressed the windows key, right and enter, that made it shutdown).

I'll try updating both of the drivers.

P.S. I tried to use WinDbg, so I do not have to waste your time; but I cannot seem to set up the symbols path. I will probably just leave it there.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

There are so many possible permutations that might lead to the 0x116 BSOD's.


> STOP 0x00000116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
> Usual causes: Video driver, overheating, bad video card, ?BIOS, ?Power to card (see Significant Posts section below)





> Significant posts:
> BSOD - Windows 7 Forums
> "It's not a true crash, in the sense that the bluescreen was initiated only because the combination of video driver and video hardware was being unresponsive, and not because of any synchronous processing exception.
> 
> ...


Some MSFT background info (and a possible 'workaround'): Timeout Detection and Recovery of GPUs through WDDM

I'm pretty sure you can add 'lag' or interference from a bad driver to the list of joint suspects too.

It's not only nVidia cards that have this problem, it occurs with ATI cards too and I've seen recent Intel HD graphics with this BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It can also be from a failing or defective video card.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It will be a pain in the backside if it's a defective GPU/videocard, because my GPU is a part of the mobo. Dangit. And I do not believe it's a dust buildup problem/overheating problem, because I always clean my computer monthly. Still, hoping that it's not a defective GPU.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I think that I'll just get a normal video card... Any tips on budget video cards?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Did you get all the driver updates installed?

Occasionally with integrated it can come from games pushing the video hard and it gets warm and faults.

Did you have a budget in mind and what Power Supply are you using?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I installed all the drivers, and now I'm trying '*BCDEDIT /SET VGA ON*' to see if it's a driver problem.

I think that something around 400 or 100 $ would do, I use my console for graphics-intensive games.

EDIT= I forgot to mention, I have not played any game or graphics intensive software (Makes me wonder how badly my computer would fail if I was to run CAD) during the time that I've been getting Black Screens/TDR ; but when I do play a game like Portal 2, guess what: no black screen or BSOD (That is not for me to know how)


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Also, I'm thinking of setting up a custom fan profile; but from my experience, whenever I try to fix something, it becomes even worse.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

How do you find out your power supply? CPU-Z does not seem to tell me...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Remove the side cover and look at the label


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, that was pretty stupid of me...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Erm... I shut down my computer and when I turned it back on it seems like my resolution has dropped to something like 420x540 (from 1920x12something). Also everything seems magnified... Is this just a part of the command (BCDEDIT /SET VGA ON) I entered in cmd?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Could be, why were you editing the BCD file?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I edited it to see if the GPU crash problem was caused by a driver. I read that on the link startow gave me (BSOD - Windows 7 Forums)

Also, I looked at me PSU, and there was quite a lot of writing and numbers, so I copied all the Output things


> RoHS
> +12 20A MAX.
> +5 38A MAX.
> +3.3 28A MAX.
> ...


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The link you followed was to the *post* I quoted from as being *useful background information*. When using suggestions from another thread, you really need to read and understand the consequences before deciding whether it's safe and useful to you.


H2SO4 said:


> If experimenting with driver versions has not helped, even going back to known-good versions you used long before the problem started, I'd suggest testing what happens in "basevideo" mode - using the OS's own low-performance/high-reliability VGA driver. From an elevated (run as admin) command prompt:
> 
> BCDEDIT /SET VGA ON
> 
> Obviously, performance will be woeful, but the aim is to completely rule out the possibility of driver involvement. If you see the same error in basevideo, you can be 99% sure it's hardware. BSOD - Windows 7 Forums


Basevideo = 640x480, no 3rd party graphics drivers and almost zero load on the graphics chipset - it's difficult to spend enough time in that mode and run any tests for long enough to prove anything - it's horrible to work in.

Yes it will pick up an *obvious* flaw in the hardware but if the hardware were that bad, you'd probably have commented on graphics anomalies during POST or pre- Windows Desktop anyway.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



> RoHS
> +12 20A MAX.
> +5 38A MAX.
> +3.3 28A MAX.
> ...


High amps on the 3.3v and 5v is a design from the early P4 days before they had a 4 pin CPU power cable..........

Modern systems rely on the 12v rail for CPU and Motherboard power the power distribution should look more like this.

[email protected], 
[email protected], 
[email protected], 
[email protected], 
[email protected]


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Soooo, what you are saying is, my PSU horribly outdated?



> The link you followed was to the post I quoted from as being useful background information. When using suggestions from another thread, you really need to read and understand the consequences before deciding whether it's safe and useful to you.
> Quote: Originally Posted by H2SO4
> If experimenting with driver versions has not helped, even going back to known-good versions you used long before the problem started, I'd suggest testing what happens in "basevideo" mode - using the OS's own low-performance/high-reliability VGA driver. From an elevated (run as admin) command prompt:
> 
> ...


Well, from it I have learned that my GPU is fully functional, meaning that it is a driver problem (I have been testing this for about 16 hours)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes and under powered on the 12v rail.
What are the voltage readings for the 12v, 5v, 3.3v in the bios on the hardware health page?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> Well, from it I have learned that my GPU is fully functional, meaning that it is a driver problem (I have been testing this for about 16 hours)


No, you've learned that the video hardware is functional (for however long you tested it) at a very basic level; for instance, it was probably using less than 4MB of the video RAM installed on the card and only drawing a tiny % of the power it was designed to use.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



satrow said:


> No, you've learned that the video hardware is functional (for however long you tested it) at a very basic level; for instance, it was probably using less than 4MB of the video RAM installed on the card and only drawing a tiny % of the power it was designed to use.


Oh... Then why does it exist? Sure it can detect if the Video Hardware is completely destroyed, but wouldn't you be able to tell that from everyday use? (Maybe the computer would black screen or show a BSOD every five mins or maybe even less...)

Also, I am getting flickery moments now whenever something is frequently updating on a browser (An example is flash games, my younger brother was complaining that he saw flickers while he was playing Happy Wheels)

But I am not getting black screens or BSOD's after I re-installed the nForce Chipset Driver.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The latest versions of Flash (like many of the earlier ones) are currently causing some users problems any way. Does the flickering happen in a normal Windows Explorer window, when scrolling, for example?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Nope, nothing flickers when scrolling and doing things similar, only flash games and animations. Also, I tested it on the rest of my installed browsers and the same result (My other browsers are Mozilla Firefox and Opera (I do not use Chrome as it has a poor security system).


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I'm guessing this issue is fixed, I've been using my computer quite intensely (Crysis 2, most PC's crash on that straight away, mine didn't) and it worked like a Maingear Shift (Quality wise, not performance wise). I'll leave the thread open for 5 more days to see if any crashes or similar show up. Thank you guys for all of your support. :smile:


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Jupiter, the problem is already solved... But I'll give you some answers anyway:
| I am using Windows 7 Ultimate, I know enough about computers to tell what OS my computer has.
| I used a command that turned off most of the video card drivers and used less than 5% of the total card's performance (I have a LCD AOC V22, it's pretty big...)
| Just read my PC's spec's, I have two 2GB sticks (4GB in total)
| I have 294GB of free space, I am well aware of the fact that a computer may not function correctly if the HDD has less than about 15GB of free space.
| Just read the thread (No, I have not swapped it (I like my Athlon II))
| My wattage is enough, but I am considering to get one with a more 'modern' design (Mine relies a bit too much on 3.3V and 5V).


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The computer seems to have crashed again, this time while using Skype. The minidump file has been attached to this post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption

Since you were using Skype at the time, the out of date Kaspersky drivers(network filter driver) and the wireless and wired network would be prime suspect.

New improved format that includes the links below 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062412-17596-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sun Jun 24 11:57:48.064 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:37.812
BugCheck 19, {3, fffff80003065d30, 54266700542655, 54264100542629}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffff800`03065d30 00542667`00542655 00542641`00542629
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 01/15/2010
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = GF8200E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/FONT]
```
[/font][/code]

*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 
*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 

^^	


```
[font=lucida console]
GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
PxHlpa64.sys    Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
RTKVHD64.sys    Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
amdxata.sys     Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
bcmwl664.sys    Tue Jul 07 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
kl1.sys         Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
kl2.sys         Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
klif.sys        Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
klim6.sys       Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
klmouflt.sys    Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
nvsmu.sys       Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
serscan.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]

[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=GEARAspiWDM.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHlpa64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=bcmwl664.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl1.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl2.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klif.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klim6.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klmouflt.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvsmu.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=serscan.sys


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

So does mine, maybe even less.
PSU Wattage:
RoHS
+12 20A MAX.
+5 38A MAX.
+3.3 28A MAX.
-12 0.8A MAX.
=5V/SB 2.0A MAX.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

What have apps got to do with BSoD? They only launch when Windows itself has finished starting up. Also, you are telling me I cannot run Ad Munch, Karspersky and nVidia control panel at startup? Sorry, but I like to keep my PC safe.

P.S. My BSoD Does not happen during startup.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> So does mine, maybe even less.
> PSU Wattage:
> RoHS
> +12 20A MAX.
> ...


For integrated video your fine.



Krissto said:


> What have apps got to do with BSoD? They only launch when Windows itself has finished starting up. Also, you are telling me I cannot run Ad Munch, Karspersky and nVidia control panel at startup? Sorry, but I like to keep my PC safe.
> 
> P.S. My BSoD Does not happen during startup.


No problem with the start up programs either.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, I've updated my Karspersky and Realtek drivers, but how the heck do I know what version of wireless adapter do I have?

EDIT= found the right one, don't worry.
EDIT 2= and how exactly do I install it? I've got a '.cat' file, a '.inf' file and a '.sys' file.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Regarding the 'PxHlpa64.sys' driver; what if I do not have any CD/DVD programs other than the stock windows program that is installed in windows installation?

Also, what does 'Pool Corruption' mean?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

For any zipped drivers that use the *.inf method to install, unzip them to a folder then use the final illustration and method outlined at the bottom of this article to install them: Tracking down Device Drivers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



> My wattage is enough, but I am considering to get one with a more 'modern' design (Mine relies a bit too much on 3.3V and 5V).


Yes but, what is the wattage? If the label is not on the visible side when you open the casing then it will be on the other side and you will have to unscrew it from the casing to see the label. The label position (and the 38A on 5V+) might infer that the PSU is only about 450 watts.

Are you using any extension cables for your components? What other devices do you have fitted for example multi Sd reader? How many fans? A CPU water pump? 

What mouse and keyboard, perhaps a RAZR mouse and multi function keyboard? Are all the USB ports filled with devices?

Don't worry, I never run out of Questions. opcorn:


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Windows states that a driver update is not necessary, as the current driver is already up to date. It that supposed to happen?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> Yes but, what is the wattage? If the label is not on the visible side when you open the casing then it will be on the other side and you will have to unscrew it from the casing to see the label. The label position (and the 38A on 5V+) might infer that the PSU is only about 450 watts.
> 
> Are you using any extension cables for your components? What other devices do you have fitted for example multi Sd reader? How many fans? A CPU water pump?
> 
> ...


Haha, no you don't. I'm guessing that my wattage is about 550 Watts, and most things I use are not some fancy gyzmo things, I have 3 used USB ports (out of 6). I would not worry about the wattage, as my computer was built by a professional who has ran his business for as long as custom computers have lived, and he gets great reports from customers and critics.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

If the driver you downloaded is the same as the currently installed driver, that's what happens - which driver was this?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It was the 'bcmwl664.sys' driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> Ok, I've updated my Karspersky and Realtek drivers, but how the heck do I know what version of wireless adapter do I have?
> 
> EDIT= found the right one, don't worry.
> EDIT 2= and how exactly do I install it? I've got a '.cat' file, a '.inf' file and a '.sys' file.


Right click on on the .ini file and choose install


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Right click on on the .ini file and choose install





> Windows Error:
> The INF file you selected does not support this method of installation


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It was a mis-type, try right-clicking on the **.inf* file.

So the only way is via Device Manager and that already failed?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yep my bad I meant inf


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yeah...
Why can't corporations making computer hardware get off their lazy bum and start making their products easy to update for everyone?

Also, whenever my computer 'wakes up' from sleep mode, the sound drivers seem to crash or something, stopping the computer from broadcasting audio (It's not a proper crash, as there are no windows errors or BSoD's)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Did that start after updating the Realtek High Definition Audio Function Driver or before?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I think after, but I've updated my driver multiple times, still the same result.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I'm thinking rollback to a previous drive to see if it goes away.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

How do I rollback to a previous driver? My first toughs were to download the older driver from realtek, but realtek does not seem to give me an option to download an older driver.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

To rollback a driver: Device Manager, right click the device > Properties > Driver tab > Roll Back Driver.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

GF8200E Ver. 6.x motherboard does not support the AMD Athlon™ II X4 640 but probably gets through by the skin of its teeth as its nearest neighbour is the 635.

Drivers for GF8200E Ver. 6.x
GF8200E :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR

The A880G+ Ver. 6.x motherboard does support AMD Athlon™ II X4 640 so perhaps you got a minor conflict with the CPU?
A880G+ Ver. 6.x
A880G+ :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

@ Jupiter2: many makers never update the QVL list for supported CPU's and memory past those available when the 'board was in the pre -release stage, the sentence "If you plan to upgrade processor from your existing unit, please update bios first before changing or upgrading processors." hints at that.

Those that do update the lists usually have an extra column labelled "From BIOS version", where the later BIOS versions are released, CPU support is tested and added to the QVL.

If you cross reference back to the BIOS downloads, you'll see that there's a 16 month period after the initial release where various updates were released. The notes do not mention any additional CPU support added, though it's likely here that the chipset/BIOS supports all the available AM3 series CPU's to X6 and 125W to mid-2011 anyway.


> AMD Phenom™ II X6 Processor
> AMD Phenom™ II X4 Processor
> AMD Phenom™ II X3 Processor
> AMD Phenom™ II X2 Processor
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Actually that is a good point, the 640 is a Zosma core where the 635 is a Propus core. The Zosma is a X6 with 2 cores disabled and in the Athlon II package usually means a disabled cache because of a manufacturing defect or it would have been a Phenom II.

Note there are no X6 CPU's listed.

Probably a good idea to contact Biostar support and ask if it is 100% compatible.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

X6 is listed on the main specs tab, as per my quote.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Are we looking at the same version of the Biostar board?

GF8200E :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ah, no we were not.

We are now.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

...
Can we stop now before my head explodes?
And the issue is gone now, don't know what fixed it. (Magix!)
I do not think this this is an issue with compatibility, if it was then my computer would have been out of my window a loooooong time ago.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

AMD Athlon II 640 4x is compatible a AM2 socket, witch my mobo has, the BOSTAR info table is probably outdated.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

And can you insert an additional video card on a motherboard that already has a built-in GPU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes it has a PCIe x16 slot for a video card, but of course you'll need a power supply with a higher amp 12v rail for one.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok. Any suggestions on quality PSU's?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Seasonic, Corsair TX, HX modes, XFX all carry a 5 year warranty are 80+ certified and are rated at 45c for continuous output as opposed to the 25c peak rating you see on most.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I am hawing no issues whatsoever, but they will probably return tomorrow or so. Any advice on how to avoid that?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Seasonic, Corsair TX, *HX modes*, XFX all carry a 5 year warranty are 80+ certified and are rated at 45c for continuous output as opposed to the 25c peak rating you see on most.


On what website can I find those type of PSU's? (HX modes)


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk - not so far from you either if you wanted to order online and collect. They have a range of Seasonic, Corsair and XFX PSU's.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> AMD Athlon II 640 4x is compatible a AM2 socket, witch my mobo has, the BOSTAR info table is probably outdated.


AMD Athlon II 640 4x is AM3 and the motherboard allows for Am3 CPU but just not the 640.

May 2012 is not so far out of date for the info table


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

F*** me. Minidump attached to this post. (Crashed while watching the XFX advert-thing on the main page.)


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The latest 2 dumps are pointing to the bcmwl664.sys and tdx.sys again. Interestingly, AdMunch was running - could that have been trying to kill the front page video?

The bcmwl664.sys seems to be associated with a Dell wireless adapter/mini-PCI card, the latest drivers there I can find are for Vista
1390 WLAN - Dell - Search - Small & Medium Business


There are some 2010 drivers that look like they're ripped from an ASUS motherboard or laptop CD, for this at http://www.wireless-driver.com/broadcom-wireless-windows-driver-utility-ver51009142/ I have no idea if they are clean or whether they'll work but it does look like they support Windows 7 and the correct chipset family.

Or, you could disable the wireless device in Device Manager and connect via Ethernet to test whether you still get problems?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

My router is a floor below and I do not have an ethernet cable, but that's not going stop me from trying that out. Can you connect Desktops to a HDTV?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I don't think AdMunch contributed to the crash, AdMunch usually blocks it straight away. But there is a possibility.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

If your graphics card output includes HDMI, it should be straightforward to get video, getting sound as well can be more complex.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

That's the EDUP 1EEE802.11b/g Internet card we looked at before correct?

Yes as long as the TV has VGA or DVI input or the PC has a HDMI port.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes, same Wireless card as in the OP logs.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> My router is a floor below and I do not have an ethernet cable ...


How far is a "floor below"?

I find that my connection is best when I do not have electrical interferences like a fan or heater, TV (especially if it requires a set top box), or other appliances, and also, I turn off mobile phone charger, ipod charger, and the stereo amplifier. I only got the radio on.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

A floor below is exactly a floor below (around 2 meters 80 cm)

High-frequency sounds and electrical pulses usually do not interfere with a wireless router that much, maybe a little bit. I don't really need a perfect broadband connection, I prefer to game off line and I don't use services like Netflix or Steam so often.

I am going to plug my PC into my TV tomorrow, and see what's what. Now I'll just leave the Wireless connection off.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It's going great so far, no crashes whatsoever. I am going to try it for some longer.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes, you need to run it for several days, preferably a week or so, to be confident that you've found the problem.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

This is hopeless.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL (c5)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.

Run Driver Verifier> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9 is in the middle of the stack what was in the USB ports at the time?



```
3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL (c5)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is
caused by drivers that have corrupted the system pool.  Run the driver
verifier against any new (or suspect) drivers, and if that doesn't turn up
the culprit, then use gflags to enable special pool.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8000300db05, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249
fffff800`0300db05 4c395808        cmp     qword ptr [rax+8],r11

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880037fb850 -- (.trap 0xfffff880037fb850)
.trap 0xfffff880037fb850
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff80003068760
rdx=fffffa80080bd2c0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000300db05 rsp=fffff880037fb9e0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa80080bd2c0 r10=0000000000000001
r11=fffffa80080bd2d0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x249:
fffff800`0300db05 4c395808        cmp     qword ptr [rax+8],r11 ds:4670:00000000`00000008=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ee0769 to fffff80002ee11c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`037fb708 fffff800`02ee0769 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037fb710 fffff800`02edf3e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`036de768 fffff800`0307e2e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`037fb850 fffff800`0300db05 : fffffa80`045740a0 fffffa80`04578d30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04ffdc90 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`037fb9e0 fffff800`0300d1a1 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08224980 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x249
fffff880`037fba70 fffff880`0341374b : fffffa80`04427340 fffffa80`046acfc0 fffffa80`70627375 00000000`000003ed : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x411
fffff880`037fbb20 fffff880`03413b0f : fffffa80`08224902 fffffa80`04578d30 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`04cddeb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+0xb2f
fffff880`037fbc00 fffff880`0341166f : fffffa80`04cddeb0 fffffa80`04cdd1a0 fffffa80`04cde050 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3a7
fffff880`037fbc60 fffff880`03402f89 : fffffa80`04cdd050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04cdde02 fffffa80`04cddeb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbIocDpc_Worker+0xf3
fffff880`037fbca0 fffff800`02eeb8ec : fffff880`037d3180 fffffa80`04cddeb0 fffffa80`04cddec8 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`037fbcd0 fffff800`02ed8eca : fffff880`037d3180 fffff880`037ddfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03402db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`037fbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`037fc000 fffff880`037f6000 fffff880`037fbd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249
fffff800`0300db05 4c395808        cmp     qword ptr [rax+8],r11

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

rax=fffff880037fb810 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000008 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8003cfeb00
rip=fffff80002ee11c0 rsp=fffff880037fb708 rbp=fffff880037fb8d0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff8000300db05
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff80003068580 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000014 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ee11c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`037fb710=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`037fb708 fffff800`02ee0769 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037fb710 fffff800`02edf3e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`036de768 fffff800`0307e2e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`037fb850 fffff800`0300db05 : fffffa80`045740a0 fffffa80`04578d30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04ffdc90 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`037fb850)
fffff880`037fb9e0 fffff800`0300d1a1 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08224980 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x249
fffff880`037fba70 fffff880`0341374b : fffffa80`04427340 fffffa80`046acfc0 fffffa80`70627375 00000000`000003ed : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x411
fffff880`037fbb20 fffff880`03413b0f : fffffa80`08224902 fffffa80`04578d30 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`04cddeb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+0xb2f
fffff880`037fbc00 fffff880`0341166f : fffffa80`04cddeb0 fffffa80`04cdd1a0 fffffa80`04cde050 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3a7
fffff880`037fbc60 fffff880`03402f89 : fffffa80`04cdd050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04cdde02 fffffa80`04cddeb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbIocDpc_Worker+0xf3
fffff880`037fbca0 fffff800`02eeb8ec : fffff880`037d3180 fffffa80`04cddeb0 fffffa80`04cddec8 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`037fbcd0 fffff800`02ed8eca : fffff880`037d3180 fffff880`037ddfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03402db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`037fbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`037fc000 fffff880`037f6000 fffff880`037fbd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e19000 fffff800`02e62000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02e62000 fffff800`0344a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c7c000 fffff880`00c89000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c9d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c9d000 fffff880`00cfb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00dbb000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dbb000 fffff880`00de5000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e70000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e7b000 fffff880`00f1f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f2e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f2e000 fffff880`00f85000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f8e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f8e000 fffff880`00f98000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fcb000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fd8000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0101c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0101c000 fffff880`0102c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0102c000 fffff880`01046000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01046000 fffff880`0104f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0104f000 fffff880`0105a000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0105a000 fffff880`01065e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`0106d000 fffff880`017cc000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`017cc000 fffff880`017e1000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`017e1000 fffff880`017ea000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017f6000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019a4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019b9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01a05000 fffff880`01a63000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01a63000 fffff880`01a7e000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01a7e000 fffff880`01af0000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01af0000 fffff880`01b01000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01b01000 fffff880`01b0b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01b0b000 fffff880`01bfe000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c11000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01c11000 fffff880`01c33000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01c33000 fffff880`01c40000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01c40000 fffff880`01c47000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`01c47000 fffff880`01c68000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`01c68000 fffff880`01cc8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01cc8000 fffff880`01cf3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01cf3000 fffff880`01d96000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`01d96000 fffff880`01da4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01da4000 fffff880`01dc9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01dc9000 fffff880`01dd9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01dd9000 fffff880`01de2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01de2000 fffff880`01deb000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01deb000 fffff880`01df4000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01df4000 fffff880`01dff000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01e13000 fffff880`01e3d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01e3d000 fffff880`01e46000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01e4a000 fffff880`0204d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0204d000 fffff880`02097000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`02097000 fffff880`020a7000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`020a7000 fffff880`020f3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`020f3000 fffff880`020fb000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`020fb000 fffff880`02135000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02135000 fffff880`02147000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`02147000 fffff880`02150000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02150000 fffff880`0218a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0218a000 fffff880`021a0000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`021a0000 fffff880`021d0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`021d0000 fffff880`021f3000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`021f3000 fffff880`021fa000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`03456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`03456000 fffff880`03467000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03467000 fffff880`03474000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03481000 fffff880`03504000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03504000 fffff880`03522000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03522000 fffff880`03533000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03533000 fffff880`03559000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03559000 fffff880`0356e000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0356e000 fffff880`0357a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0357a000 fffff880`03597000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03597000 fffff880`035b5000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`035b5000 fffff880`035c4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`035c4000 fffff880`035cf000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`035cf000 fffff880`035da000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`035da000 fffff880`035fe000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0461b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0461b000 fffff880`0462f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0462f000 fffff880`04680000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04680000 fffff880`0468c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0468c000 fffff880`04697000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04697000 fffff880`046a6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`046ae000 fffff880`04737000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04737000 fffff880`0477c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0477c000 fffff880`04785000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04785000 fffff880`047ab000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`047ab000 fffff880`047c1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`047c1000 fffff880`047ca000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`047ca000 fffff880`047d9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`047d9000 fffff880`047f6000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`04825000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04825000 fffff880`04826480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0482d000 fffff880`048dc000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`048dc000 fffff880`048e5000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`048e5000 fffff880`048f5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`048fd000 fffff880`04902200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04903000 fffff880`04946000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04946000 fffff880`0495c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0495c000 fffff880`04980000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04980000 fffff880`0498c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0498c000 fffff880`049bb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`049bb000 fffff880`049d6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`049d6000 fffff880`049f7000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`049f7000 fffff880`049ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04c5b000 fffff880`04d4f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04d4f000 fffff880`04d95000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04d95000 fffff880`04da4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04da4000 fffff880`04db6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04db6000 fffff880`04dcb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04dcb000 fffff880`04ded000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04ded000 fffff880`04df9000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05001000 fffff880`05400000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Sat Apr 10 03:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0660e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06616000 fffff880`069f4d80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 19 04:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
fffff880`069f5000 fffff880`069fe000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`069fe000 fffff880`069fff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0d016000 fffff880`0d069000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0d069000 fffff880`0d07c000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0d07c000 fffff880`0d094000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0d094000 fffff880`0d15d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0d15d000 fffff880`0d17b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0d17b000 fffff880`0d193000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0d193000 fffff880`0d1c0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0d400000 fffff880`0d469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0d488000 fffff880`0d4d6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0d4d6000 fffff880`0d4fa000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0d4fa000 fffff880`0d503000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Fri Mar 09 03:56:55 2012 (4F59C5D7)
fffff880`0d503000 fffff880`0d5a9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0d5a9000 fffff880`0d5b4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0d5b4000 fffff880`0d5e5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0d5e5000 fffff880`0d5f7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0d856000 fffff880`0d8ee000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0d8ee000 fffff880`0d8fc000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0d8fc000 fffff880`0d919000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0d93b000 fffff880`0d968280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`0d96d000 fffff880`0d978000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0d978000 fffff880`0d980000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0d980000 fffff880`0d99ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`0d9e9000 fffff880`0d9eaa80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`0d9eb000 fffff880`0d9ecc00   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f832000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`0f832000 fffff880`0f845000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0f845000 fffff880`0f851000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0f851000 fffff880`0f85f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0f85f000 fffff880`0f878000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0f878000 fffff880`0f885000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0f885000 fffff880`0f88f000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`0f898000 fffff880`105b6000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Feb 09 21:02:58 2012 (4F347AD2)
fffff880`105b6000 fffff880`105b7180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`105b8000 fffff880`105f5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00315000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00580000 fffff960`0058a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008e0000 fffff960`00941000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
```


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Similar to Wrench97's view:

```
DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL (c5)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is
caused by drivers that have corrupted the system pool.  Run the driver
verifier against any new (or suspect) drivers, and if that doesn't turn up
the culprit, then use gflags to enable special pool.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8000300db05, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249
fffff800`0300db05 4c395808        cmp     qword ptr [rax+8],r11

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880037fb850 -- (.trap 0xfffff880037fb850)
.trap 0xfffff880037fb850
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff80003068760
rdx=fffffa80080bd2c0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000300db05 rsp=fffff880037fb9e0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa80080bd2c0 r10=0000000000000001
r11=fffffa80080bd2d0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x249:
fffff800`0300db05 4c395808        cmp     qword ptr [rax+8],r11 ds:00000000`00000008=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ee0769 to fffff80002ee11c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`037fb708 fffff800`02ee0769 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037fb710 fffff800`02edf3e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`036de768 fffff800`0307e2e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`037fb850 fffff800`0300db05 : fffffa80`045740a0 fffffa80`04578d30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04ffdc90 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`037fb9e0 fffff800`0300d1a1 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08224980 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x249
fffff880`037fba70 fffff880`0341374b : fffffa80`04427340 fffffa80`046acfc0 fffffa80`70627375 00000000`000003ed : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x411
fffff880`037fbb20 fffff880`03413b0f : fffffa80`08224902 fffffa80`04578d30 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`04cddeb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+0xb2f
fffff880`037fbc00 fffff880`0341166f : fffffa80`04cddeb0 fffffa80`04cdd1a0 fffffa80`04cde050 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3a7
fffff880`037fbc60 fffff880`03402f89 : fffffa80`04cdd050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04cdde02 fffffa80`04cddeb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbIocDpc_Worker+0xf3
fffff880`037fbca0 fffff800`02eeb8ec : fffff880`037d3180 fffffa80`04cddeb0 fffffa80`04cddec8 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`037fbcd0 fffff800`02ed8eca : fffff880`037d3180 fffff880`037ddfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03402db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`037fbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`037fc000 fffff880`037f6000 fffff880`037fbd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249
fffff800`0300db05 4c395808        cmp     qword ptr [rax+8],r11

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------
```
Still looking like a bad driver, the stack text indicates that some kind of USB transfer had completed immediately before the crash was triggered.

Uninstall the wireless device and the drivers for it completely.

Also remove Kaspersky for testing purposes, security products have a bad rep. for causing interference. Removal tool for Kaspersky Lab products install MSE during testing: Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

Turn on Driver Verifier for 3rd party drivers: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html



```
***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 

[code][font=lucida console]
PxHlpa64.sys    Wed Jun 24 00:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
RTKVHD64.sys    Tue Jun 19 09:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
Rt64win7.sys    Wed Apr 11 17:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
amdxata.sys     Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
bcmwl664.sys    Sat Apr 10 08:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
cpuz135_x64.sys Fri Mar 09 08:56:55 2012 (4F59C5D7)
kl1.sys         Fri Mar 04 09:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
kl2.sys         Fri Mar 04 09:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
klif.sys        Wed Apr 20 11:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
klim6.sys       Thu Mar 10 14:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
klmouflt.sys    Mon Nov 02 16:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
nvBridge.kmd    Tue Mar 16 07:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
nvhda64v.sys    Wed Apr 18 18:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
nvlddmkm.sys    Fri Feb 10 02:02:58 2012 (4F347AD2)
nvsmu.sys       Tue Mar 23 01:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHlpa64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=bcmwl664.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=cpuz135_x64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl1.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl2.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klif.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klim6.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klmouflt.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvBridge.kmd
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvsmu.sys


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

There was a mouse, headphones and a camera plugged in at the time of the BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Standard Mouse or something like a razor gaming mouse?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL (c5)
> An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
> interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.
> 
> ...


Am I doing this right?








ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Standard Mouse or something like a razor gaming mouse?


Standard Acer mouse.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Why is no one replying?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Sorry I saw the response to the mouse question and not the one above it 


Does not appear so, looks like driver verifier is not set to verify any drivers.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It seems that your drivers for your network card are not correct and are causing the errors. You need to uninstall them and install the correct version.

Perhaps, take out your network card and give any written details that may be shown on the card.

Why is no one answering? It's the weekend, they're probably with their family.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, I'll try it again.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, where am I supposed to 'select' system restore, and what on earth does "select last option, 1st screen -or-" mean?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Create the restore point by pressing the Create button on the system protection tab of the system properties window.









In verifier Select last option in step 4?
3. Check these boxes -

▪ Special Pool ▪ Pool Tracking ▪ Force IRQL checking ▪ Deadlock Detection ▪ Security Checks (Windows 7) ▪ Concurrentcy Stress Test (Windows 8) ▪ DDI compliance checking (Windows 8) ▪ Miscellaneous Checks

*4. Select last option - "Select driver names from a list"*
After completing step 3 click the next button then the last option will be "Select driver names from a list"

5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where "Microsoft" IS NOT the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Create the restore point by pressing the Create button on the system protection tab of the system properties window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean stage 2, when you have to boot into safemode.

Here's what It says:
|- Select 'system restore' -| (Where?)

-For driver verifier status
--- Select last option, 1st screen -or- (The biggest mystery(Just don't get that one at all))
--- Type verifier /query (in a cmd/DOS screen) (I roughly get that one, but not fully)

Those are the ones that I simply do not understand. Sorry if that is very stupid of me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

This section?


```
- If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD

- After re-start, you may not be able to log on to normal Windows
... • Boot into SAFEMODE - tap the F8 key repeatedly during boot-up
... • Select "System Restore"
... • Choose the restore point that you created in step #1

- For Driver Verifier status
--- select last option, 1st screen -or-
--- type verifier /query (in a cmd/DOS screen)
- To turn Driver Verifier off - verifier /reset then re-boot

- The Driver Verifier needs to run as long as possible - even if the status screen appears clear.
- All future BSOD dumps must be VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMPs - otherwise the dump(s) are of no use

If your system does BSOD while the Driver Verifier is running, please retrieve the dump file from c:\windows\minidump, zip it up & attach to your next post.
```
Is only in case windows bsods on start up in which case you restore back to the restore point set before enabling DV.

To check verifier status Start> type cmd in the list above right click on CMD.exe select "Run as Administrator" from the list, at the C: prompt type or paste verifier /query hit enter.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, done, no BSOD's during startup. What now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Use it lets see what it does.

I had a conversion with JCGriff on this earlier, we are both thinking it may just be hardware related, while your waiting Email Biostar support and ask them about the CPU compatibility they may have a Beta Bios or they may just say flat out yes or no to support.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok. And, if you can, please can you help me fix this by next Friday, in time for my end-of year project. I need to make a gaming magazine (Design and Journalism) using my computer and for that I need Photoshop to make it as good as possible.

Today I got 2 BSOD's from driver verifier, but they are not in the minidump folder. Suggestions?

P.S. I am e-mailing BIOSTAR support now.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, I've e-mailed BIOSTAR and should get a reply soon. Thank you guys for your ongoing support.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Did they happen on boot or after running for a period of time?

Lets turn off auto reboot so the BSOD screen stays up and you can copy the data off it.

To turn off Auto Reboot Vista/Win7
Start> type/paste Advanced System Settings, from the list Select Advanced System Settings> On the Advanced Tab click on Startup and Recovery> in the Startup and Recovery window un check Automatically Restart, hit Ok to exit the dialogs, reboot the PC for the settings to take effect.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, I have done that.

The crashes happened right after the windows logo appeared after the flying lights had done their thing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

That may be a good thing, as it usually means a driver is the problem.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

and what now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Need the info off the blue screen, but of course it has to blue screen first


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, i'll run a stress test and crash it on purpose just for you...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Okay, erm... I'm scared... 
BSoD after 20 seconds of stress testing - expected.
BSoD during normal startup - Okay, whats wrong?
BSoD when booting into safemode - ***!?

I think my computers happy days of it not being thrown out of a window are numbered...
The picture you requested of a crash is attached to the post.

P.S. I am posting this on a different computer, not mine.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Alright, a loyal pro helped me with this. It definitely is a driver problem because he ran the 'disable driver signature enforcement' commend and whola. I'm confused. If it's a driver problem, then why have we not been able to fix this? You've given me over 50 links and told me to update numerous drivers.

P.S. My computer now boots up properly.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The computer is not booting up properly again...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It turns out I need to run that command every time I boot up my PC...


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I think that you need to remove the GPU and any add on cards like network (if you are not using the onboard lan) and just boot to desktop using the onboard video, then see if it works okay.

By the way, did you update the bios at any stage?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

You are running the integrated video, the fact that the video driver nvlddmkm.sys is throwing TDR's while stress testing pretty much point to the motherboard (video chip) being the problem.

Uninstalling the video drivers or running in safe mode may make it usable, not pretty but usable to get your work finished.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> You are running the integrated video, the fact that the video driver nvlddmkm.sys is throwing TDR's while stress testing pretty much point to the motherboard (video chip) being the problem.
> 
> Uninstalling the video drivers or running in safe mode may make it usable, not pretty but usable to get your work finished.


OOPS! I got this Question mixed up with another. Like Wrench97 states, uninstal the video drivers and just run in VGA safe mode and see if there are any more crashes. Also, finish your project and avoid gaming.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The reason I am asking this is because I do not want to brake my computer. I read on the nVidia website that you need to uninstall 'NVIDIA Windows Display Drivers', but do not have a program/driver like that, the only Display-associated drivers I have are 'NVIDIA Graphics Driver' and 'NVIDIA Drivers' (There is a NVIDIA Display Control Panel, but that is not a driver, or is it?). Which one to uninstall?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

'NVIDIA Graphics Driver' is the display drive and since you run Windows that would make it the Windows Display driver.
The NVIDIA Display Control Panel is part of the driver package.
Uninstall both.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

There is your problem, you installed drivers from Nvidia site instead of from the Biostar site. Onboard video requires specific drivers as per the manufacturer so you best to uninstall whatever you got and then go to the Biostar site and install their drivers.

GF8200E :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR


Did you get a reply from Biostar as per your CPU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

No the nvidia drivers are the same, it's not a laptop.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The loyal pro asked me where was the last place I updated my drivers, I said Windows Update, he laughed and told me how long it takes for Microsoft to verify these drivers... (1/2 to 2 years)

I installed a Much newer driver from nVidia, guess what, no BSoD during startup. This is promising...

P.S. He also told me that the stress test I was using is made for high-end animating computers...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

This simply proves how damn bad I am when it comes to a computer itself.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Something makes me think that my computer has become faster after the new driver was installed...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Back on post #29 I gave you the link to Realtek and Nvidia, didn't you follow them then?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I did. Here are some more crash dumps I got while using Adobe Photoshop CS 5.1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Then you did update the drivers without using the Windows driver update service.

From the 3 dmps Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe, Probably caused by : memory_corruption and Probably caused by : hardware

Interesting to note is the failing address listed in the 3
fffff800030f8100
fffff800030f7100
fffff800030c9100
While not the same they are close enough to be on the same memory chip on one of the sticks.

However I still believe this is due to a motherboard rather then a ram stick.


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070412-20170-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\Symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e4a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0308e670
Debug session time: Wed Jul  4 11:34:20.442 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:58.815
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {750000, 2, 0, fffff80002ed3c82}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+72 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000750000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002ed3c82, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030f8100
 0000000000750000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+72
fffff800`02ed3c82 803818          cmp     byte ptr [rax],18h

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880037fb450 -- (.trap 0xfffff880037fb450)
.trap 0xfffff880037fb450
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000750000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8006da46f0
rdx=0000000000000102 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ed3c82 rsp=fffff880037fb5e0 rbp=0000000000000eba
 r8=fffff880037d5301  r9=0000000000000003 r10=00000000000000ba
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x72:
fffff800`02ed3c82 803818          cmp     byte ptr [rax],18h ds:1b20:00000000`00750000=??
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ec8769 to fffff80002ec91c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`037fb308 fffff800`02ec8769 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00750000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037fb310 fffff800`02ec73e0 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`04582e98 fffffa80`06da4710 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`037fb450 fffff800`02ed3c82 : fffffa80`06da4710 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000102 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`037fb5e0 fffff800`02ed3bbe : 00000000`230e9430 fffff880`037fbc58 00000000`00000eba fffff880`037d6cc8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x72
fffff880`037fbc30 fffff800`02ed39a7 : 00000000`0a533fc2 00000000`00000eba 00000000`0a533fe5 00000000`000000b9 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff880`037fbcd0 fffff800`02ec0eca : fffff880`037d3180 fffff880`037ddfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0f988038 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff880`037fbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`037fc000 fffff880`037f6000 fffff880`037fbd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+72
fffff800`02ed3c82 803818          cmp     byte ptr [rax],18h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+72

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+72

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+72

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880037fb410 rbx=fffffa8006da4710 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000750000 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=fffff880037fb608
rip=fffff80002ec91c0 rsp=fffff880037fb308 rbp=fffff880037fb4d0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002ed3c82
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000003 r13=fffff880037d5380
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff880037d3180
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ec91c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`037fb310=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`037fb308 fffff800`02ec8769 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00750000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037fb310 fffff800`02ec73e0 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`04582e98 fffffa80`06da4710 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`037fb450 fffff800`02ed3c82 : fffffa80`06da4710 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000102 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`037fb450)
fffff880`037fb5e0 fffff800`02ed3bbe : 00000000`230e9430 fffff880`037fbc58 00000000`00000eba fffff880`037d6cc8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x72
fffff880`037fbc30 fffff800`02ed39a7 : 00000000`0a533fc2 00000000`00000eba 00000000`0a533fe5 00000000`000000b9 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff880`037fbcd0 fffff800`02ec0eca : fffff880`037d3180 fffff880`037ddfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0f988038 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff880`037fbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`037fc000 fffff880`037f6000 fffff880`037fbd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb5000 fffff800`00bbf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e01000 fffff800`02e4a000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02e4a000 fffff800`03432000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`00c51000 fffff880`00c5e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c5e000 fffff880`00c72000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00cd0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00d90000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00ddc000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00e1f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e1f000 fffff880`00e2ae00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`00e38000 fffff880`00edc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00eeb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00f42000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f42000 fffff880`00f4b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f4b000 fffff880`00f55000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f88000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00f95000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00f9c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fac000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fc6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00fc6000 fffff880`00fcf000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fcf000 fffff880`00ff9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`01071000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`017d5000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`017d5000 fffff880`017ea000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017f3000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`017f3000 fffff880`017ff000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`0185c000 fffff880`019ff000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01a7e000 fffff880`01adc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01adc000 fffff880`01af7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01af7000 fffff880`01b69000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01b69000 fffff880`01b7a000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01b7a000 fffff880`01b84000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01b84000 fffff880`01b9c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c53000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01c54000 fffff880`01d47000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01d47000 fffff880`01da7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01da7000 fffff880`01dd2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01dd2000 fffff880`01de7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01de7000 fffff880`01dfa000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e53000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01e53000 fffff880`01e74000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`01e7e000 fffff880`02081000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`02081000 fffff880`020cb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`020cb000 fffff880`020db000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`020db000 fffff880`02127000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02127000 fffff880`0212f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0212f000 fffff880`02169000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02169000 fffff880`0217b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0217b000 fffff880`02184000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02184000 fffff880`021be000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`021be000 fffff880`021d4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`021d4000 fffff880`021fe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`0340f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0340f000 fffff880`03410480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03411000 fffff880`03454000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0345a000 fffff880`03509000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`03509000 fffff880`03512000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03512000 fffff880`03522000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`03522000 fffff880`03538000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03538000 fffff880`0355c000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0355c000 fffff880`03568000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03568000 fffff880`03597000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`03597000 fffff880`035b2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`035b2000 fffff880`035d3000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`035d3000 fffff880`035ed000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`035ed000 fffff880`035f8000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04656000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04700000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`04700000 fffff880`04709000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04709000 fffff880`04710000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04710000 fffff880`0471e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0471e000 fffff880`04743000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`04743000 fffff880`04753000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`04753000 fffff880`0475c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0475c000 fffff880`04765000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04765000 fffff880`0476e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0476e000 fffff880`04779000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04779000 fffff880`0478a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0478a000 fffff880`047ac000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`047ac000 fffff880`047b9000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`047b9000 fffff880`047c0000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`047c0000 fffff880`047f2000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047ff000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0481b000 fffff880`0482f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0482f000 fffff880`04880000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04880000 fffff880`0488c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`04897000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0489f000 fffff880`04928000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04928000 fffff880`0496d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0496d000 fffff880`04976000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04976000 fffff880`0499c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0499c000 fffff880`049b2000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`049b2000 fffff880`049bb000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`049bb000 fffff880`049ca000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`049ca000 fffff880`049e7000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`049e7000 fffff880`049f6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a58000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04a58000 fffff880`04ab2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04ab2000 fffff880`04ac7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04ac7000 fffff880`04ae9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04aec000 fffff880`04be0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04be0000 fffff880`04bee000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04bee000 fffff880`04bfc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04c3d000 fffff880`04c50000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04c53000 fffff880`04cd6000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04cd6000 fffff880`04cf4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04cf4000 fffff880`04d05000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04d05000 fffff880`04d2b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04d2b000 fffff880`04d40000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04d40000 fffff880`04d4c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04d4c000 fffff880`04d69000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04d69000 fffff880`04d87000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04d87000 fffff880`04d96000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04d96000 fffff880`04da1000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`04da1000 fffff880`04dac000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04dac000 fffff880`04dbd000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04dbd000 fffff880`04de1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04de1000 fffff880`04dee000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04dee000 fffff880`04dfc000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05001000 fffff880`05400000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Sat Apr 10 03:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c01f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06c05000 fffff880`06fe3d80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 19 04:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
fffff880`06fe4000 fffff880`06fe9200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06fea000 fffff880`06ff6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06ff6000 fffff880`06ffe080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0b01e000 fffff880`0b0e7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0b0e7000 fffff880`0b105000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0b105000 fffff880`0b11d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0b11d000 fffff880`0b14a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0b14a000 fffff880`0b198000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0b198000 fffff880`0b1bc000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0b45d000 fffff880`0b503000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0b503000 fffff880`0b50e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0b50e000 fffff880`0b53f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0b53f000 fffff880`0b551000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0b551000 fffff880`0b5ba000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0b8ce000 fffff880`0b966000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f80a000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`0f80c000 fffff880`105ce000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`105ce000 fffff880`105cf180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`105d0000 fffff880`105e9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`105e9000 fffff880`105f5000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`105f5000 fffff880`105fe000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e3e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01e3e000 fffff880`01e4a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01e4a000 fffff880`01e53000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01e53000 fffff880`01e66000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00f42000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0489f000 fffff880`04928000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`03522000 fffff880`03538000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04d2b000 fffff880`04d40000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00fc6000 fffff880`00fcf000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fcf000 fffff880`00ff9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`017f3000 fffff880`017ff000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`05001000 fffff880`05400000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Sat Apr 10 03:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
fffff880`04709000 fffff880`04710000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04cf4000 fffff880`04d05000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0b0e7000 fffff880`0b105000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`021d4000 fffff880`021fe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00d90000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00cd0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01af7000 fffff880`01b69000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017f3000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03512000 fffff880`03522000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04be0000 fffff880`04bee000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04c53000 fffff880`04cd6000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04cd6000 fffff880`04cf4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`049e7000 fffff880`049f6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`021be000 fffff880`021d4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04ac7000 fffff880`04ae9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`105f5000 fffff880`105fe000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`105e9000 fffff880`105f5000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04c3d000 fffff880`04c50000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06fea000 fffff880`06ff6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04aec000 fffff880`04be0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00e1f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00ddc000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01b7a000 fffff880`01b84000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`02184000 fffff880`021be000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`02081000 fffff880`020cb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02e01000 fffff800`02e4a000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04dbd000 fffff880`04de1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`105d0000 fffff880`105e9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06ff6000 fffff880`06ffe080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04bee000 fffff880`04bfc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0b01e000 fffff880`0b0e7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0217b000 fffff880`02184000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04d69000 fffff880`04d87000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04d87000 fffff880`04d96000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb5000 fffff800`00bbf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`017d5000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`047b9000 fffff880`047c0000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04700000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`049b2000 fffff880`049bb000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f80a000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`03411000 fffff880`03454000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01adc000 fffff880`01af7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01da7000 fffff880`01dd2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`06fe4000 fffff880`06fe9200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01dd2000 fffff880`01de7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e53000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c51000 fffff880`00c5e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04dee000 fffff880`04dfc000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`0340f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047ff000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fc6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0b105000 fffff880`0b11d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0b11d000 fffff880`0b14a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0b14a000 fffff880`0b198000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0b198000 fffff880`0b1bc000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0476e000 fffff880`04779000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f4b000 fffff880`00f55000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01a7e000 fffff880`01adc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`04897000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02169000 fffff880`0217b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01c54000 fffff880`01d47000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0355c000 fffff880`03568000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`01de7000 fffff880`01dfa000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03568000 fffff880`03597000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04ab2000 fffff880`04ac7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`049bb000 fffff880`049ca000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04928000 fffff880`0496d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01d47000 fffff880`01da7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04779000 fffff880`0478a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04880000 fffff880`0488c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e4a000 fffff800`03432000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0185c000 fffff880`019ff000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`04700000 fffff880`04709000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`105ce000 fffff880`105cf180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`047c0000 fffff880`047f2000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`0f80c000 fffff880`105ce000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`04d96000 fffff880`04da1000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c53000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04976000 fffff880`0499c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04d4c000 fffff880`04d69000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`017d5000 fffff880`017ea000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f88000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00f9c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fac000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01b69000 fffff880`01b7a000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0b45d000 fffff880`0b503000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c5e000 fffff880`00c72000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00e1f000 fffff880`00e2ae00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`03538000 fffff880`0355c000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`03597000 fffff880`035b2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`035b2000 fffff880`035d3000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`035d3000 fffff880`035ed000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0482f000 fffff880`04880000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`035ed000 fffff880`035f8000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04753000 fffff880`0475c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0475c000 fffff880`04765000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04765000 fffff880`0476e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0212f000 fffff880`02169000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01b84000 fffff880`01b9c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0345a000 fffff880`03509000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`06c05000 fffff880`06fe3d80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 19 04:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
fffff880`0b503000 fffff880`0b50e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04d40000 fffff880`04d4c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`049ca000 fffff880`049e7000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02127000 fffff880`0212f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0b8ce000 fffff880`0b966000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0b551000 fffff880`0b5ba000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0b50e000 fffff880`0b53f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0340f000 fffff880`03410480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01e7e000 fffff880`02081000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0b53f000 fffff880`0b551000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`047ac000 fffff880`047b9000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0478a000 fffff880`047ac000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0481b000 fffff880`0482f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04d05000 fffff880`04d2b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a58000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c01f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04dac000 fffff880`04dbd000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04a58000 fffff880`04ab2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04da1000 fffff880`04dac000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04656000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00f95000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04710000 fffff880`0471e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0471e000 fffff880`04743000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`020cb000 fffff880`020db000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`01071000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`020db000 fffff880`02127000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04de1000 fffff880`04dee000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0499c000 fffff880`049b2000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04743000 fffff880`04753000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e38000 fffff880`00edc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00eeb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0496d000 fffff880`04976000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03509000 fffff880`03512000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f42000 fffff880`00f4b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01e53000 fffff880`01e74000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e3e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01e3e000 fffff880`01e4a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01e4a000 fffff880`01e53000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01e53000 fffff880`01e66000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00750000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ed3c82
PEB NULL...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3000
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=1822]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 01/15/2010
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = GF8200E
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
BaseBoardProduct = GF8200E
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070412-20576-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\Symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e49000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0308d670
Debug session time: Wed Jul  4 11:24:19.878 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:18.626
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff780c7e071f8, 0, fffff80002ee67b2, 2}


Could not read faulting driver name
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+1e2 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff780c7e071f8, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002ee67b2, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030f7100
 fffff780c7e071f8 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+1e2
fffff800`02ee67b2 498b04da        mov     rax,qword ptr [r10+rbx*8]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880063a1cb0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880063a1cb0)
.trap 0xfffff880063a1cb0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa80036bd1b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffff980057c1000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800031c02d7 rsp=fffff880063a1e40 rbp=fffff8a001f4cb00
 r8=000000000000000f  r9=fffff880063a1bf0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
nt!CcMapData+0x117:
fffff800`031c02d7 0fb602          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rdx] ds:fffff980`057c1000=??
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e6ef40 to fffff80002ec81c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`063a1598 fffff800`02e6ef40 : 00000000`00000050 fffff780`c7e071f8 00000000`00000000 fffff880`063a1700 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`063a15a0 fffff800`02ec62ee : 00000000`00000000 fffff780`c7e071f8 fffff880`063a1800 00000000`00e00dae : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x43d86
fffff880`063a1700 fffff800`02ee67b2 : fffff800`030fad48 fffff800`02ed8bdc fffffa80`05045b50 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`063a1890 fffff800`02ef88ff : 00000000`7d49a8c0 00000000`7d49a921 fffffa80`0177dce0 fffff800`030fab00 : nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+0x1e2
fffff880`063a1920 fffff800`02ee60e5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`7d49a8c0 2aaaaaaa`aaaaaaab fffff800`030fab00 : nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x32f
fffff880`063a19b0 fffff800`02ee4aa3 : f8a00081`08080400 fffff980`057c1000 fffff6fc`c002be08 fffff800`030fab00 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x325
fffff880`063a1a40 fffff800`02ed520b : fffff8a0`01f4d700 fffffa80`05045ad0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x1c3
fffff880`063a1b50 fffff800`02ec62ee : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`057c1000 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000e : nt!MmAccessFault+0xe1b
fffff880`063a1cb0 fffff800`031c02d7 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00001000 fffff880`063a1f08 fffff880`063a1f00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`063a1e40 fffff880`018cac85 : fffffa80`0003f000 fffffa80`036bd1b0 fffff8a0`00010001 fffff8a0`0000000e : nt!CcMapData+0x117
fffff880`063a1f00 fffff880`018cedb1 : fffff8a0`01f4cb00 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`01ed0980 fffffa80`0629f4f0 : Ntfs!FindFirstIndexEntry+0x1fa
fffff880`063a1f90 fffff880`018c2cf5 : fffffa80`0629f4f0 fffffa80`0629f4f0 fffff8a0`008cb001 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFindIndexEntry+0x5d
fffff880`063a2000 fffff880`0182ba3d : fffffa80`0629f4f0 fffffa80`062a0810 fffff880`063a23b0 fffff880`0470e600 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x7c5
fffff880`063a21e0 fffff800`02ed3e48 : fffff880`063a2320 fffff880`046dbc50 fffff880`063a22a0 fffff800`03168864 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateCallout+0x1d
fffff880`063a2210 fffff880`0182c1bf : fffff880`0182ba20 fffff880`0182b020 fffff880`063a2300 fffff880`018ccf00 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xd8
fffff880`063a22f0 fffff880`018c599c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`063a2540 fffffa80`062a0810 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateOnNewStack+0x4f
fffff880`063a2350 fffff880`00d9abcf : fffffa80`043a5030 fffffa80`062a0810 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04282de0 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCreate+0x1ac
fffff880`063a2500 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+1e2
fffff800`02ee67b2 498b04da        mov     rax,qword ptr [r10+rbx*8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+1e2

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+1e2

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+1e2

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000002 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffff780c7e071f8 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ec81c0 rsp=fffff880063a1598 rbp=fffff880063a1600
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff880063a1700 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff6fb7de031f8 r13=fffff780c7e071f8
r14=fffff880063a1700 r15=00000000000001ef
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ec81c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`063a15a0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`063a1598 fffff800`02e6ef40 : 00000000`00000050 fffff780`c7e071f8 00000000`00000000 fffff880`063a1700 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`063a15a0 fffff800`02ec62ee : 00000000`00000000 fffff780`c7e071f8 fffff880`063a1800 00000000`00e00dae : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x43d86
fffff880`063a1700 fffff800`02ee67b2 : fffff800`030fad48 fffff800`02ed8bdc fffffa80`05045b50 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`063a1700)
fffff880`063a1890 fffff800`02ef88ff : 00000000`7d49a8c0 00000000`7d49a921 fffffa80`0177dce0 fffff800`030fab00 : nt!MiCompleteProtoPteFault+0x1e2
fffff880`063a1920 fffff800`02ee60e5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`7d49a8c0 2aaaaaaa`aaaaaaab fffff800`030fab00 : nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x32f
fffff880`063a19b0 fffff800`02ee4aa3 : f8a00081`08080400 fffff980`057c1000 fffff6fc`c002be08 fffff800`030fab00 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x325
fffff880`063a1a40 fffff800`02ed520b : fffff8a0`01f4d700 fffffa80`05045ad0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x1c3
fffff880`063a1b50 fffff800`02ec62ee : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`057c1000 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000e : nt!MmAccessFault+0xe1b
fffff880`063a1cb0 fffff800`031c02d7 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00001000 fffff880`063a1f08 fffff880`063a1f00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`063a1cb0)
fffff880`063a1e40 fffff880`018cac85 : fffffa80`0003f000 fffffa80`036bd1b0 fffff8a0`00010001 fffff8a0`0000000e : nt!CcMapData+0x117
fffff880`063a1f00 fffff880`018cedb1 : fffff8a0`01f4cb00 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`01ed0980 fffffa80`0629f4f0 : Ntfs!FindFirstIndexEntry+0x1fa
fffff880`063a1f90 fffff880`018c2cf5 : fffffa80`0629f4f0 fffffa80`0629f4f0 fffff8a0`008cb001 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFindIndexEntry+0x5d
fffff880`063a2000 fffff880`0182ba3d : fffffa80`0629f4f0 fffffa80`062a0810 fffff880`063a23b0 fffff880`0470e600 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x7c5
fffff880`063a21e0 fffff800`02ed3e48 : fffff880`063a2320 fffff880`046dbc50 fffff880`063a22a0 fffff800`03168864 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateCallout+0x1d
fffff880`063a2210 fffff880`0182c1bf : fffff880`0182ba20 fffff880`0182b020 fffff880`063a2300 fffff880`018ccf00 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xd8
fffff880`063a22f0 fffff880`018c599c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`063a2540 fffffa80`062a0810 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateOnNewStack+0x4f
fffff880`063a2350 fffff880`00d9abcf : fffffa80`043a5030 fffffa80`062a0810 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04282de0 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCreate+0x1ac
fffff880`063a2500 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bcd000 fffff800`00bd7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e00000 fffff800`02e49000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02e49000 fffff800`03431000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`00c2f000 fffff880`00c50000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`00c59000 fffff880`00c66000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c66000 fffff880`00c7a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c7a000 fffff880`00cd8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cd8000 fffff880`00d98000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d98000 fffff880`00de4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e62000 fffff880`00f06000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f06000 fffff880`00f15000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f6c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f6c000 fffff880`00f75000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f7f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00fb2000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fbf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00fe9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff4e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0100b000 fffff880`0101f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`01781000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`01781000 fffff880`01796000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`01796000 fffff880`0179f000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0179f000 fffff880`017ab000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`017ab000 fffff880`017c0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`017c0000 fffff880`017c7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`017c7000 fffff880`017d7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017d7000 fffff880`017f1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`017f1000 fffff880`017fa000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`019c0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019c0000 fffff880`019e4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019fe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01a51000 fffff880`01a5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`01a5d000 fffff880`01a68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01a68000 fffff880`01a77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a77000 fffff880`01a82000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01a8c000 fffff880`01aea000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01aea000 fffff880`01b05000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01b05000 fffff880`01b77000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01b77000 fffff880`01b88000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01b88000 fffff880`01b92000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01b92000 fffff880`01baf000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01baf000 fffff880`01bca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01bca000 fffff880`01bde000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01bde000 fffff880`01bf9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01c45000 fffff880`01c6b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01c6b000 fffff880`01c7a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01c7a000 fffff880`01d6d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01d6d000 fffff880`01dcd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01dcd000 fffff880`01df8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e16000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01e16000 fffff880`01e46000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01e46000 fffff880`01e69000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01e7c000 fffff880`01ea6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01ea6000 fffff880`01ebc000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01ebd000 fffff880`020c0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`020c0000 fffff880`0210a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0210a000 fffff880`0211a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`0211a000 fffff880`02166000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02166000 fffff880`0216e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0216e000 fffff880`021a8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`021a8000 fffff880`021ba000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`021ba000 fffff880`021c3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`021c3000 fffff880`021fd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`03409000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03409000 fffff880`0340a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03410000 fffff880`03504000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03504000 fffff880`0354a000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0354a000 fffff880`035f9000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04622000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04622000 fffff880`0462f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0462f000 fffff880`04636000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`04636000 fffff880`046bf000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`046bf000 fffff880`04762000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`04762000 fffff880`0476b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0476b000 fffff880`04772000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04772000 fffff880`04780000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04780000 fffff880`047a5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`047a5000 fffff880`047b5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`047b5000 fffff880`047be000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047be000 fffff880`047c7000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047c7000 fffff880`047d0000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`047d0000 fffff880`047db000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`047db000 fffff880`047ec000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`047ec000 fffff880`047f5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`047f5000 fffff880`047fe000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0480f000 fffff880`0481a000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`04825000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04825000 fffff880`0487b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0487b000 fffff880`0488c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`048b0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`048b0000 fffff880`048bd000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`048c6000 fffff880`04949000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04949000 fffff880`04967000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04967000 fffff880`04978000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04978000 fffff880`0499e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0499e000 fffff880`049b3000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`049b3000 fffff880`049bf000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`049bf000 fffff880`049dc000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`049dc000 fffff880`049fa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04dff000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Sat Apr 10 03:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05213000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05213000 fffff880`05221000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05221000 fffff880`0522e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0522e000 fffff880`05238000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`05256000 fffff880`05299000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`05299000 fffff880`052ab000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`052ab000 fffff880`05305000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`05305000 fffff880`0531a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0531a000 fffff880`05357000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05357000 fffff880`05379000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05379000 fffff880`053ab000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`053ab000 fffff880`053b9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`053b9000 fffff880`053d2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`053d2000 fffff880`053e0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`053e0000 fffff880`053ec000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`053ec000 fffff880`053f5000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06608080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06609000 fffff880`0660af00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0660c000 fffff880`069ead80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 19 04:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
fffff880`069eb000 fffff880`069f0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`069f1000 fffff880`069fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0aa5b000 fffff880`0aa7c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0f81b000 fffff880`105dd000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`105dd000 fffff880`105de180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`105df000 fffff880`105ef000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`105ef000 fffff880`105fb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00335000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon May 14 21:31:58 2012 (4FB1B20E)
fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01e46000 fffff880`01e54000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01e54000 fffff880`01e60000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01e60000 fffff880`01e69000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01e69000 fffff880`01e7c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f6c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04636000 fffff880`046bf000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0499e000 fffff880`049b3000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`017f1000 fffff880`017fa000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00fe9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`0179f000 fffff880`017ab000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04dff000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Sat Apr 10 03:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
fffff880`0476b000 fffff880`04772000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04967000 fffff880`04978000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01e7c000 fffff880`01ea6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cd8000 fffff880`00d98000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01e16000 fffff880`01e46000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c7a000 fffff880`00cd8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01b05000 fffff880`01b77000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01796000 fffff880`0179f000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`105df000 fffff880`105ef000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`053d2000 fffff880`053e0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`048c6000 fffff880`04949000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04949000 fffff880`04967000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`01a68000 fffff880`01a77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e16000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05357000 fffff880`05379000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`053ec000 fffff880`053f5000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`053e0000 fffff880`053ec000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05213000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`069f1000 fffff880`069fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03410000 fffff880`03504000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03504000 fffff880`0354a000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0100b000 fffff880`0101f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00d98000 fffff880`00de4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01b88000 fffff880`01b92000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`021c3000 fffff880`021fd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`020c0000 fffff880`0210a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02e00000 fffff800`02e49000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`048b0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`053b9000 fffff880`053d2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06608080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`053ab000 fffff880`053b9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`021ba000 fffff880`021c3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`049dc000 fffff880`049fa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bcd000 fffff800`00bd7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`01781000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`0462f000 fffff880`04636000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`046bf000 fffff880`04762000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`047f5000 fffff880`047fe000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`0522e000 fffff880`05238000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`05256000 fffff880`05299000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01aea000 fffff880`01b05000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01dcd000 fffff880`01df8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`069eb000 fffff880`069f0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01e46000 fffff880`01e69000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c59000 fffff880`00c66000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`05213000 fffff880`05221000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05221000 fffff880`0522e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`017d7000 fffff880`017f1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`047d0000 fffff880`047db000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f7f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01a8c000 fffff880`01aea000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01a5d000 fffff880`01a68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`021a8000 fffff880`021ba000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01c7a000 fffff880`01d6d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`105ef000 fffff880`105fb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05305000 fffff880`0531a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01c6b000 fffff880`01c7a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01d6d000 fffff880`01dcd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`047db000 fffff880`047ec000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01a51000 fffff880`01a5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e49000 fffff800`03431000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`019c0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`04762000 fffff880`0476b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`105dd000 fffff880`105de180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`05379000 fffff880`053ab000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`0f81b000 fffff880`105dd000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`0480f000 fffff880`0481a000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`01c45000 fffff880`01c6b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`049bf000 fffff880`049dc000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01781000 fffff880`01796000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00fb2000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`017c0000 fffff880`017c7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`017c7000 fffff880`017d7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01b77000 fffff880`01b88000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0531a000 fffff880`05357000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c66000 fffff880`00c7a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff4e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`019c0000 fffff880`019e4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`01bde000 fffff880`01bf9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00c2f000 fffff880`00c50000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019fe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01a77000 fffff880`01a82000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`047b5000 fffff880`047be000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047be000 fffff880`047c7000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047c7000 fffff880`047d0000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0216e000 fffff880`021a8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0354a000 fffff880`035f9000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`0660c000 fffff880`069ead80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 19 04:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
fffff880`049b3000 fffff880`049bf000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01b92000 fffff880`01baf000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02166000 fffff880`0216e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`03409000 fffff880`0340a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01ebd000 fffff880`020c0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`04622000 fffff880`0462f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04622000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01bca000 fffff880`01bde000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04978000 fffff880`0499e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05299000 fffff880`052ab000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06609000 fffff880`0660af00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0487b000 fffff880`0488c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`052ab000 fffff880`05305000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`04825000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04825000 fffff880`0487b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fbf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04772000 fffff880`04780000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04780000 fffff880`047a5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0210a000 fffff880`0211a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`017ab000 fffff880`017c0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0211a000 fffff880`02166000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`048b0000 fffff880`048bd000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`01ea6000 fffff880`01ebc000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01baf000 fffff880`01bca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`047a5000 fffff880`047b5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e62000 fffff880`00f06000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f06000 fffff880`00f15000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`047ec000 fffff880`047f5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00335000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon May 14 21:31:58 2012 (4FB1B20E)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`03409000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f6c000 fffff880`00f75000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0aa5b000 fffff880`0aa7c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01e46000 fffff880`01e54000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01e54000 fffff880`01e60000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01e60000 fffff880`01e69000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01e69000 fffff880`01e7c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff780`c7e071f8 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ee67b2 00000000`00000002
PEB at 000007fffffdf000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000007fffffdf000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3000
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=1822]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 01/15/2010
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = GF8200E
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
BaseBoardProduct = GF8200E
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070412-20654-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\Symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0305f670
Debug session time: Wed Jul  4 11:32:13.171 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:37.919
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {ffffffff8b302444, 1, fffff8000317e23e, 5}


Could not read faulting driver name
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+4e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Third dump


```
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffff8b302444, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8000317e23e, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030c9100
 ffffffff8b302444 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+4e
fffff800`0317e23e c0894424308bf8  ror     byte ptr [rcx-74CFDBBCh],0F8h

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  avp.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800c19f8e0 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800c19f8e0)
.trap 0xfffff8800c19f8e0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000032 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000317e23e rsp=fffff8800c19fa70 rbp=fffff8800c19fca0
 r8=fffffa8006860bb8  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffffffffb
r11=fffffa8005dcb701 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+0x4e:
fffff800`0317e23e c0894424308bf8  ror     byte ptr [rcx-74CFDBBCh],0F8h ds:01e0:ffffffff`8b302444=??
.trap
Resetting default scope

MISALIGNED_IP: 
nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+4e
fffff800`0317e23e c0894424308bf8  ror     byte ptr [rcx-74CFDBBCh],0F8h

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e40f0f to fffff80002e9a1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0c19f778 fffff800`02e40f0f : 00000000`00000050 ffffffff`8b302444 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0c19f8e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0c19f780 fffff800`02e982ee : 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`8b302444 fffffa80`070dcc00 fffff880`0c19fb60 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x43d51
fffff880`0c19f8e0 fffff800`0317e23e : fffff8a0`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`073c6600 fffff880`0c19fab8 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0c19fa70 fffff800`03150615 : 00000000`75132400 fffff880`0c19fb68 fffff880`0c19fb60 00000000`7e58f001 : nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+0x4e
fffff880`0c19fb00 fffff800`02e99453 : fffffa80`070dcb50 00000000`13b2f118 fffff880`0c19fbc8 00000980`00000000 : nt!NtRemoveIoCompletion+0x145
fffff880`0c19fbb0 00000000`75132e09 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`13b2f0f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x75132e09


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+4e
fffff800`0317e23e c0894424308bf8  ror     byte ptr [rcx-74CFDBBCh],0F8h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+4e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: hardware

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7dbffff0 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=ffffffff8b302444 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002e9a1c0 rsp=fffff8800c19f778 rbp=fffff8800c19f800
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffff8800c19f8e0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffff6fb7fffe2c8 r13=ffffffff8b302444
r14=fffff8800c19f8e0 r15=00000000000001ff
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e9a1c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0c19f780=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0c19f778 fffff800`02e40f0f : 00000000`00000050 ffffffff`8b302444 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0c19f8e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0c19f780 fffff800`02e982ee : 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`8b302444 fffffa80`070dcc00 fffff880`0c19fb60 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x43d51
fffff880`0c19f8e0 fffff800`0317e23e : fffff8a0`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`073c6600 fffff880`0c19fab8 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0c19f8e0)
fffff880`0c19fa70 fffff800`03150615 : 00000000`75132400 fffff880`0c19fb68 fffff880`0c19fb60 00000000`7e58f001 : nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+0x4e
fffff880`0c19fb00 fffff800`02e99453 : fffffa80`070dcb50 00000000`13b2f118 fffff880`0c19fbc8 00000980`00000000 : nt!NtRemoveIoCompletion+0x145
fffff880`0c19fbb0 00000000`75132e09 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0c19fc20)
00000000`13b2f0f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x75132e09
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e1b000 fffff800`03403000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff800`03403000 fffff800`0344c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c16000 fffff880`00c23000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c23000 fffff880`00c37000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c37000 fffff880`00c95000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c95000 fffff880`00d55000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00df9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e76000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e8a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e8a000 fffff880`00ee8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f4d000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f56000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00f60000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f60000 fffff880`00f93000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00fa0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00ffc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`01023000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01023000 fffff880`0102e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0102e000 fffff880`01039e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`0103c000 fffff880`0179b000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`0179b000 fffff880`017b0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`017b0000 fffff880`017b9000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`017b9000 fffff880`017c5000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`017c5000 fffff880`017da000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`017da000 fffff880`017e1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`017e1000 fffff880`017f1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0181b000 fffff880`0183c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`019ea000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019ea000 fffff880`019ff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01a4c000 fffff880`01abe000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01abe000 fffff880`01acf000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01acf000 fffff880`01ad9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01ad9000 fffff880`01bcc000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01bcc000 fffff880`01bef000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c09000 fffff880`01c12000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c12000 fffff880`01c1b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01c1b000 fffff880`01c26000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01c26000 fffff880`01c37000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01c37000 fffff880`01c59000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01c59000 fffff880`01c66000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01c66000 fffff880`01c6d000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`01c6d000 fffff880`01c80000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01c8c000 fffff880`01cec000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01cec000 fffff880`01d17000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01d17000 fffff880`01dba000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`01dba000 fffff880`01dc8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01dc8000 fffff880`01ded000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01ded000 fffff880`01dfd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e3e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01e3e000 fffff880`01e4c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01e4c000 fffff880`01e58000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01e58000 fffff880`01e65000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01e66000 fffff880`01e90000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01e90000 fffff880`01e99000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01e9d000 fffff880`020a0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`020a0000 fffff880`020ea000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`020ea000 fffff880`020fa000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`020fa000 fffff880`02146000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02146000 fffff880`0214e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0214e000 fffff880`02188000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02188000 fffff880`0219a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0219a000 fffff880`021a3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`021a3000 fffff880`021dd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`021dd000 fffff880`021f3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`021f3000 fffff880`021fa000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`0340f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0340f000 fffff880`0341a000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`0341a000 fffff880`03425000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03425000 fffff880`0347b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0347b000 fffff880`0348c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0348c000 fffff880`034b0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`034b0000 fffff880`034bd000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`034bd000 fffff880`034c6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`034c7000 fffff880`0354a000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0354a000 fffff880`03568000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03568000 fffff880`03579000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03579000 fffff880`0359f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0359f000 fffff880`035b4000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`035b4000 fffff880`035c0000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`035c0000 fffff880`035dd000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`035dd000 fffff880`035fb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0461d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0461d000 fffff880`04638000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04638000 fffff880`0464c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0464c000 fffff880`0469d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0469d000 fffff880`046a9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`046a9000 fffff880`046b4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`046bc000 fffff880`04745000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04745000 fffff880`0478a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0478a000 fffff880`04793000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04793000 fffff880`047b9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`047b9000 fffff880`047cf000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`047cf000 fffff880`047d8000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`047d8000 fffff880`047e7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`047e7000 fffff880`047f6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`047f6000 fffff880`04800000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04a25000 fffff880`04ad4000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`04ad4000 fffff880`04add000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04add000 fffff880`04aed000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04aed000 fffff880`04b03000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04b03000 fffff880`04b27000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04b27000 fffff880`04b33000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04b33000 fffff880`04b62000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04b62000 fffff880`04b7d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04b7d000 fffff880`04b9e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04b9e000 fffff880`04bb8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04bb8000 fffff880`04bc3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04bc3000 fffff880`04bd2000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04bd2000 fffff880`04bd3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04bd4000 fffff880`04be6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04be6000 fffff880`04bfb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04c5a000 fffff880`04c68000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04c69000 fffff880`04d5d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04d5d000 fffff880`04da3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04da3000 fffff880`04de6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04de6000 fffff880`04dff000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`053ff000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Sat Apr 10 03:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0660c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0660c000 fffff880`06614080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06616000 fffff880`069f4d80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 19 04:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
fffff880`069f5000 fffff880`069fa200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`069fb000 fffff880`069fcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0ae00000 fffff880`0ae4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0ae54000 fffff880`0aea7000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0aea7000 fffff880`0aeba000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0aeba000 fffff880`0aed2000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0aed2000 fffff880`0af9b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0af9b000 fffff880`0afb9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0afb9000 fffff880`0afd1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0afd1000 fffff880`0affe000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0b600000 fffff880`0b669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0b6b2000 fffff880`0b6d6000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0b6d6000 fffff880`0b77c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0b77c000 fffff880`0b787000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0b787000 fffff880`0b7b8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0b7b8000 fffff880`0b7ca000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0ba00000 fffff880`0ba0b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0baef000 fffff880`0bb87000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0bb87000 fffff880`0bbf8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f832000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`0f839000 fffff880`105fb000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`105fb000 fffff880`105fc180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon May 14 21:31:58 2012 (4FB1B20E)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00920000 fffff960`00981000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e3e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01e3e000 fffff880`01e4a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01e4a000 fffff880`01e53000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01e53000 fffff880`01e66000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f4d000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`046bc000 fffff880`04745000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04aed000 fffff880`04b03000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0359f000 fffff880`035b4000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01023000 fffff880`0102e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0ba00000 fffff880`0ba0b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`01023000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00920000 fffff960`00981000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`017b9000 fffff880`017c5000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`053ff000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Sat Apr 10 03:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
fffff880`021f3000 fffff880`021fa000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03568000 fffff880`03579000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0af9b000 fffff880`0afb9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01e66000 fffff880`01e90000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c95000 fffff880`00d55000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c37000 fffff880`00c95000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01a4c000 fffff880`01abe000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`017b0000 fffff880`017b9000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04add000 fffff880`04aed000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`01e3e000 fffff880`01e4c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`034c7000 fffff880`0354a000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0354a000 fffff880`03568000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`047e7000 fffff880`047f6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`021dd000 fffff880`021f3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`034bd000 fffff880`034c6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01e4c000 fffff880`01e58000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01c6d000 fffff880`01c80000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0660c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04c69000 fffff880`04d5d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04d5d000 fffff880`04da3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e8a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e76000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01acf000 fffff880`01ad9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`021a3000 fffff880`021dd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`020a0000 fffff880`020ea000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03403000 fffff800`0344c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0348c000 fffff880`034b0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04de6000 fffff880`04dff000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0660c000 fffff880`06614080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04c5a000 fffff880`04c68000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0aed2000 fffff880`0af9b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0219a000 fffff880`021a3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`035dd000 fffff880`035fb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`0340f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0103c000 fffff880`0179b000   kl1      kl1.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
fffff880`01c66000 fffff880`01c6d000   kl2      kl2.sys      Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
fffff880`01d17000 fffff880`01dba000   klif     klif.sys     Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
fffff880`047cf000 fffff880`047d8000   klim6    klim6.sys    Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
fffff880`047f6000 fffff880`04800000   klmouflt klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
fffff880`04da3000 fffff880`04de6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01cec000 fffff880`01d17000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`069f5000 fffff880`069fa200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`019ea000 fffff880`019ff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01bcc000 fffff880`01bef000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c16000 fffff880`00c23000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e3e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04bc3000 fffff880`04bd2000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01e58000 fffff880`01e65000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0afb9000 fffff880`0afd1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0afd1000 fffff880`0affe000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0ae00000 fffff880`0ae4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0b6b2000 fffff880`0b6d6000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01c1b000 fffff880`01c26000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00f60000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e8a000 fffff880`00ee8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`046a9000 fffff880`046b4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02188000 fffff880`0219a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01ad9000 fffff880`01bcc000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04b27000 fffff880`04b33000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0aea7000 fffff880`0aeba000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04b33000 fffff880`04b62000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04be6000 fffff880`04bfb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`047d8000 fffff880`047e7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04745000 fffff880`0478a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01c8c000 fffff880`01cec000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01c26000 fffff880`01c37000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0469d000 fffff880`046a9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e1b000 fffff800`03403000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`019ea000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01e90000 fffff880`01e99000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`105fb000 fffff880`105fc180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`0f800000 fffff880`0f832000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`0f839000 fffff880`105fb000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`0340f000 fffff880`0341a000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Mar 22 21:29:19 2010 (4BA8196F)
fffff880`0ae54000 fffff880`0aea7000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04793000 fffff880`047b9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`035c0000 fffff880`035dd000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0179b000 fffff880`017b0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f60000 fffff880`00f93000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`017da000 fffff880`017e1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`017e1000 fffff880`017f1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01abe000 fffff880`01acf000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0b6d6000 fffff880`0b77c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c23000 fffff880`00c37000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0102e000 fffff880`01039e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`04b03000 fffff880`04b27000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04b62000 fffff880`04b7d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04b7d000 fffff880`04b9e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04b9e000 fffff880`04bb8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0464c000 fffff880`0469d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04bb8000 fffff880`04bc3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c09000 fffff880`01c12000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c12000 fffff880`01c1b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0214e000 fffff880`02188000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0aeba000 fffff880`0aed2000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04a25000 fffff880`04ad4000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Apr 11 12:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
fffff880`06616000 fffff880`069f4d80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 19 04:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
fffff880`0b77c000 fffff880`0b787000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`035b4000 fffff880`035c0000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0461d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02146000 fffff880`0214e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0bb87000 fffff880`0bbf8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0baef000 fffff880`0bb87000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0b600000 fffff880`0b669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0b787000 fffff880`0b7b8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04bd2000 fffff880`04bd3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01e9d000 fffff880`020a0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0b7b8000 fffff880`0b7ca000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01c59000 fffff880`01c66000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01c37000 fffff880`01c59000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04638000 fffff880`0464c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03579000 fffff880`0359f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04bd4000 fffff880`04be6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`069fb000 fffff880`069fcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0347b000 fffff880`0348c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0341a000 fffff880`03425000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03425000 fffff880`0347b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00fa0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01dba000 fffff880`01dc8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01dc8000 fffff880`01ded000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`020ea000 fffff880`020fa000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`017c5000 fffff880`017da000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00ffc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`020fa000 fffff880`02146000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`034b0000 fffff880`034bd000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`047b9000 fffff880`047cf000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0461d000 fffff880`04638000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01ded000 fffff880`01dfd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00df9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0478a000 fffff880`04793000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon May 14 21:31:58 2012 (4FB1B20E)
fffff880`04ad4000 fffff880`04add000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f56000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0181b000 fffff880`0183c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01e30000 fffff880`01e3e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01e3e000 fffff880`01e4a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01e4a000 fffff880`01e53000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01e53000 fffff880`01e66000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffffff`8b302444 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0317e23e 00000000`00000005
PEB at 000000007efdf000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000000007efdf000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3000
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=1822]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 01/15/2010
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = GF8200E
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
BaseBoardProduct = GF8200E
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Here's what BIOSTAR replied to me with: 


> Dear Sir
> 
> Try to check CPU and memory to see if they are running OK.
> If still have problem, it might be motherboard's problem.
> ...


*BIOSTAR, Y U NO ANSWER MY QUESTION!!??*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Great answer, motherboard problem as in defective or as in not compatible...........


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> It seems that your drivers for your network card are not correct and are causing the errors. You need to uninstall them and install the correct version.
> 
> Perhaps, take out your network card and give any written details that may be shown on the card.
> 
> Why is no one answering? It's the weekend, they're probably with their family.


They answered me with this:



> Dear Sir
> 
> Try to check CPU and memory to see if they are running OK.
> If still have problem, it might be motherboard's problem.
> ...


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Great answer, motherboard problem as in defective or as in not compatible...........


BIOSTAR had a great reputation at the time that I got my computer, I don't know if they are going to read my reply 'tho...


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

If you haven't updated the BIOS to conform with the Am3 CPU then it could be that the cpu is not running on all cores.

Can you post the actual Total Output of your PSU? Some PSU's have differing Total Output to the wattage stated on the label. The total output would be stated as Total Output: xxx Watts.

Perhaps you could also check your PC Health in the BIOS and post resuilts of the voltages.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Bumpidy bump?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Short of trying a CPU known to be compatible or RMAing the board I don't know what else to try.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

He could try a CPU that is in the CPU list or a motherboard that is compatible to his CPU.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

If all else fails, try the suggestions from the dimwit :dance:


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

What if I don't have access to a CPU compatible with my Mobo?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Did you update the BIOS to AM3 standard?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The program doesn't seem to work, keeps throwing random errors at me...


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Per chance, did you replace the original CPU with the one you got now?

The problem with computers, per se, is that everyone wants better than they got, they jam in anything they can afford then expect high performance and a perfect running system.

The problem with Windows 7 64 bit is that most people are still running 32 bit games and applications better run in Windows XP. 

Then you got those with XP that have hardware better suited to windows 7 64 bit.

There was a hint recently that Windows 8 for PC will be 128 bit with no 32 bit architecture whatsoever but it did not say whether it would support 64 bit backward compatibility.


All I know is that if you read the instructions FIRST rather than as a last resort, you do get the rig that works perfectly until you get a virus or a power outtage that wrecks everything.

If you can't get a cpu that is listed and you can't convert to the AM3 standard for the CPU then your CPU is probably just running at AM2 basic and gaming and extreme pc usage is out. You probably now got a basic computer good for only Spider Solitaire and HOMEWORK!!

Otherwise, as Wrench97 states, there is not much else to do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> The program doesn't seem to work, keeps throwing random errors at me...



What program?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> What program?


Tsieries BIOS Update, It's what BOSTAR recommends.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> Per chance, did you replace the original CPU with the one you got now?
> 
> The problem with computers, per se, is that everyone wants better than they got, they jam in anything they can afford then expect high performance and a perfect running system.
> 
> ...


Nope, I haven't done any CPU or Hardware swaps at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Follow the instructions for BIOSTAR BIOS flasher in the pdf file here > http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/manual/bios_update.pdf


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok, I've updated my BIOS and the only differences are that I get a nice BIOSTAR logo during startup, and my computer starts programs a hell-of-a-lot faster. I don't know about BSOD's tough, I've only been testing for five minutes (But at least no crash at startup).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

That's 2 pluses maybe 3


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

:dance:

Perhaps it mght be wise to finish any (school) projects outstanding before you do any gaming?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Perhaps it might be wise to tell you that I'm finished. Got an A+.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

My computer is still crashing. Dump attached.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> Perhaps it might be wise to tell you that I'm finished. Got an A+.


Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

This one looks like it's network -related. Check that you have got the latest networking drivers for your Ethernet/Wireless hardware installed, update the nVidia *chipset* drivers, uninstall the BioStar flash utility.

Security software adds to the load on networking, you might need to *completely uninstall* Kaspersky and install MSE soon, as a test, at least. Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

Can you run Autoruns (should be in Documents if you followed the BSOD sticky) and run it, once it's completed, Save as the default type, zip it and upload the zipped output please?

If you could tell us what you were doing on the PC in the minutes before the crash, that might help us narrow it down too.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070912-21278-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Mon Jul  9 20:22:43.509 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:06.257
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ndis.sys ( ndis!ndisPeriodicReceivesTimer+35 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  opera_plugin_w
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_ndis!ndisPeriodicReceivesTimer+35
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 01/15/2010
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = GF8200E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/FONT]
```
 *** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 


```
[font=lucida console]
BS_I2cIo.sys    Mon Jun 16 07:45:18 2008 (48560BFE)
PxHlpa64.sys    Wed Jun 24 00:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
RTKVHD64.sys    Tue Jun 19 09:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
Rt64win7.sys    Wed Apr 11 17:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
amdxata.sys     Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
bcmwl664.sys    Sat Apr 10 08:23:58 2010 (4BC0278E)
cpuz135_x64.sys Fri Mar 09 08:56:55 2012 (4F59C5D7)
kl1.sys         Fri Mar 04 09:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
kl2.sys         Fri Mar 04 09:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
klif.sys        Wed Apr 20 11:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
klim6.sys       Thu Mar 10 14:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
klmouflt.sys    Mon Nov 02 16:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
nvBridge.kmd    Tue Mar 16 07:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
nvhda64v.sys    Wed Apr 18 18:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
nvlddmkm.sys    Tue May 15 08:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
nvsmu.sys       Sat Oct 13 00:53:40 2007 (47100904)
serscan.sys     Tue Jul 14 01:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=BS_I2cIo.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHlpa64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=bcmwl664.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=cpuz135_x64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl1.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl2.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klif.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klim6.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klmouflt.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvBridge.kmd
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvsmu.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=serscan.sys


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> Congratulations! :thumb:


Thanks! One step closed to my University degree.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

BSOD right after updating drivers. But here's something interesting: As I restarted my computer after a BSOD, I went to BIOS to check that everything was working ok, and got an error similar to this: Warning: 'Your computer has been shut down because of overheating, please check that no cooling problems exist.'. Suggestions?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Check the PC Health temps in BIOS. Watch it for about 5 minutes for any changes.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Okay, I'm just thinking of buying a can of compressed air and some better fans, alongside with a bigger heat sink for my CPU. I am going to check the temps but last time I checked on 'Hardware Monitor' (Not the windows one, the BIOS version) the temperatures were from 43 Celsius to 54 Celsius.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

54c in the bios with no load on the CPU is warm. 
If the fan is spinning and the heatsink fins are clear of debris, I would think it has to be either loose on the CPU or too much thermal paste is applied.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Ok. Is there any way that I can see temperatures during use of computer?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

What is your current CPU speed (as listed in DxDiag) and how does that compare with the CPU specs?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Try using Hardware Monitor  to read the temps and voltages.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> What is your current CPU speed (as listed in DxDiag) and how does that compare with the CPU specs?



It's close to or at rated speed.
The CPU is reported towards the bottom of the dump script if it was overclocked I would have noticed, if lower well it's hard to tell anything from just the speed as EIST(Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology) is suppose to slow the speed under low loads to reduce power consumption and reduce heat.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I attached the CPU-ID Hardware Monitor .txt file to this post. This is just taking it's toe, I'm even getting jealous of others because they have a usable computer, unlike me. I'm pretty sure that this is going to turn into bad tempers soon.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Give us a screen shot of the HWM window after running something intense for a bit, the onscreen display shows High, Low and Current readings the txt report only current.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I can't even run anything intense, I instantly get a BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Give me something.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

As long as you use low settings and medium performance, you should be able to set reasonable use however, once you get too intense and select high or ultra settings, you will get the errors.

Your CPU was designed for later model motherboard so you are not going to get the full CPU usage but more likely backwards compatibility.

For example, if you have two mixed ram sticks, one with 1033mhz and the other with 667mhz, the 1033mhz will only run at 667mhz as the 667mhz will not run at 1033mhz. The same principle applies to your CPU, it has to adjust to the settings set by the motherboard and socket.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

More or less, it's a little more involved with instruction sets, frequencies and voltages to the CPU.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Jupiter, my PC crashes with the lowest possible settings on minecraft. With OptiFine! With 64-bit compatibility launching! Before that I was bale to use extreme graphics improvement mod's. Sorry, but you are wrong, my computer is now a 8kg tablet with no touchscreen, crashing every 10 minutes for no reason what so ever (Even with no load).
Wrench, I'll give you the temp's while browsing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I still think it's lack of bios support for the CPU that's at the heart of the issue.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> my computer is now a 8kg tablet with no touchscreen


 ??Touch screen? Tablet?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> ??Touch screen? Tablet?


I mean: it's got the performance of a tablet, but is not fully a tablet.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> I still think it's lack of bios support for the CPU that's at the heart of the issue.


I'm relying on that, because I just used up my can of compressed air and spent a heck-of-a-lot of money for better a thermal compound, but to no avail!

Also, I've been getting strange moments when my PC starts to slack real badly, It takes a minute to open google! (That happens very rarely, and is always fixed by a re-boot.)


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

According to the comments on this Youtube "How To Download And Install Optifine For Minecraft 1.2.5 (Removes Lag) ", it isn't receiving good reviews.

Youtube dot com
watch?v=4Pt1nzGJDl0

I posted the link but it didn't show


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> According to the comments on this Youtube "How To Download And Install Optifine For Minecraft 1.2.5 (Removes Lag) ", it isn't receiving good reviews.
> 
> Youtube dot com
> watch?v=4Pt1nzGJDl0
> ...


:nono: No no no no, those are people who do not know how minecraft mod's work. Here is the REAL thing: [1.2.5] OptiFine HD_C3 (FPS Boost, HD Textures, AA, AF and much more) - Minecraft Forum . The mod itself is made to speed up minecraft performance by altering blablabla nerdstuff blah lololol I like pie.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Minecraft uses only traditional GPU features. It limits itself to OpenGL 1.1 and 1.2 (released in 1998). This allows it to be compatible with almost any GPU available today.
OptiFine

You should read "word for word" the entire blog sheet. It provides good information that may be helpful to you.

Did you "Download the latest Java 7 builds"?

Your onboard Video - 
NVIDIA GeForce 8200 GPU, On Board Graphic Max. Memory Share Up to 512MB Your integrated video uses OpenGL version possibly 2.1

Your Ram should be 2 x 4gb 1066mhz correct?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

What has Minecraft go to do with BSOD's anyway? Yes I have Java 7 and my RAM is 2x 2GB (Each at 666 MHz)


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> What has Minecraft go to do with BSOD's anyway? Yes I have Java 7 and my RAM is 2x 2GB (Each at 666 MHz)


haha I was just thinking the same thing myself and that it should be a Games issue and not BSOD.

Your ram should be 1066mhz so that could be another issue. you can only use the lower mhz with an AM2 CPU, you got AM3 CPU

Support Dual Channel DDR2 533/667/800/1066
(1066 by AM2+/AM3 CPU) MHz
2 x DDR2 DIMM Memory Slot
Max. Supports up to 8GB Memory
It is recommended to use those Validated DDR2-1066 modules suggested by AMD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

AM3 CPU's have a DDR2 controller the speed isn't the issue causing the BSOD.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> AM3 CPU's have a DDR2 controller the speed isn't the issue causing the BSOD.


Biostar specifically pointed it out on the site so there must be some issue about it.
GF8200E :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR
http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/con...Assets/Phenom_Unbuffered_DDR2_DIMM_010308.pdf


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

That means if you chose to use DDR2 1066 modules to use the validated ones, AMD has had issues with 1066 ram modules going back to the Athlon X2's


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Wrench97 said:


> That means if you chose to use DDR2 1066 modules to use the validated ones, AMD has had issues with 1066 ram modules going back to the Athlon X2's


:thumb:


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

English please! Thank you


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Your not using DDR2 1066 sticks so it does not apply to your issue 

Now if you want me to start calling garden hoses, hose-pipes and flashlights, torches, I'll get lost:grin: `


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

So.... I have to rage at BIOSTAR until they make a version of BIOS especially for me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It's certainly worth a try, I don't believe there is a chipset limitation involved.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

There is a motherboard that is perfect for your CPU - 
AMD Athlon™ II X4 x650 ADX650WFK42GM 3200Mhz 4000Mhz 95W
A880G+ Ver. 6.x
Socket AM3
Supports AMD Phenom II/Athlon II/Sempron Processors

A880G+ :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR
As per CPU list, this m/board suports 
AMD Athlon™ II X4 - 600 to Z980

It's just that your current motherboard does not support your CPU Model Number.
Your motherboard is for Am2/Am2+
As per CPU list, only 600 to 635

And then only some AM3 CPU's in the bios upgrade.

It's not Biostar, it's you! :huh:


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

No no no, It's not me, It's my MOTHERBOARD!!


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Actually, I was wondering, did you buy this PC as is or did you buy the CPU separate to the motherboard?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Just wondering, can you hook up extra USB port to go in the front of the case? Because I have 4 stock USB's and 2 extra ones I have plugged in on my current mobo. Also, I've been reading some reviews, and found out that the BIOS is ultimately POOR and it has no connection for a system fan (That probably does not matter, as my system fan is connected to a wire that is connected to 2 different devices, I don't think that you can power a DVD drive, a fan and a HDD with the power only sufficient enough for a fan).


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Jupiter2 said:


> Actually, I was wondering, did you buy this PC as is or did you buy the CPU separate to the motherboard?


Bought it together as a 'recommended' package.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Can't seem to find a I/O port shield sold in the UK for that motherboard, help?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> Bought it together as a 'recommended' package.


Recommended by whom? A PC Review or some person in a PC shop or your cousin?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Are we talking about the AM3 board above?
Rear I/O shield?
Should come with the motherboard.

For the USB ports

USB 

4 x USB 2.0 Port >> these are the ports on rear where the I/O shield goes.
2 x USB 2.0 Header >>Headers are what you plug the front ports into, as well as a card reader(f you have one)


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It was recommended by an online shop, can't remember which. So, that's £44 total then. (Motherboard Biostar A880G+ AM3 chipset AMD 880G/SB710 DDR3 DVI Retail on eBay!)


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> It was recommended by an online shop, can't remember which. So, that's £44 total then. (Motherboard Biostar A880G+ AM3 chipset AMD 880G/SB710 DDR3 DVI Retail on eBay!)


 
That is not the one you bought, you got the 8200E? Why is that?

The one in your link is the one that supports the CPU.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The link is leading to the mobo you recommended yesterday...


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes but when you bought the 8200E, did it come with a CPU, the same as you got now?

And, when you buy a motherboard, you also get the i/o shield.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes, I bought everything in one single package (Except monitor, mouse etc. etc.) and have not replaced anything at all.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Is this the most replied to thread in the forum?

EDIT= Never mind, the BSOD Kernel Dump analysis thread is the most replied to, but we're quickly catching up!

Also, Jupiter, can you find any mobo's with the price of about $50 to $70 that re compatible with my CPU?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

INTEGRATED VIDEO
•NVIDIA GeForce 8200 GPU, On Board Graphic Max. Memory Share Up to 512MB

What do you have it set at?

I think you should just avoid those games that makes the PC crash. Not even the best computers can play ALL games, you have to accept defeat.

(This thread has been entered into the Guinness Book of Records for being the longest at TSF).

Edit - 
You already know what motherboard, see post #221. As for Price, go look on Ebay.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Well not really, game developers generally shoot for mid-range cards as a target market, if they only made games that would run on the top of the line cards they would cutting their revenue by about 90%.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

No no no, this isn't just games that crash, this is EVERYTHING! I've also noticed that my computer is 100% more likely to crash in the evening than in the morning when it is turned on. To the market!


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

The mobo you guys recommended isn't very convenient, It's only got 512 MB integrated video. I'd rather buy a mobo with no integrated video whatsoever so I can buy a video card individually or a mobo with better integrated video. Here's what I'm looking at: MSI 2GB GeForce GTS 450 GDDR3 NVIDIA Graphics Card - N450GTS-MD2GD3 - Scan.co.uk


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

It's ATI 4250 that's about as good as it gets for integrated video, it also has a PCIe x16 slot to add a vid card.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*



Krissto said:


> The mobo you guys recommended isn't very convenient, It's only got 512 MB integrated video. I'd rather buy a mobo with no integrated video whatsoever so I can buy a video card individually or a mobo with better integrated video. Here's what I'm looking at: MSI 2GB GeForce GTS 450 GDDR3 NVIDIA Graphics Card - N450GTS-MD2GD3 - Scan.co.uk


 
The motherboard I suggested is the one for the CPU, if you are going to go for a different motherboard, check the CPU list in the site specs to see if it is listed.

Integrated GPU doesn't make any difference if you get a Video card, youjust make the GPU o=-primary in the bios. If your video card fails, you can change back to onboard video out.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Sorry for not replying for a while, I'm busy doing summer stuff.

But doesn't a mobo cost more with intergrated graphics installed?
My current mobo has 1Gb of intergrated video, doesn't that make it better? I'm looking at reviews and it looks like the ATI may be better than my current GeForce. (Still getting that msi 2gb GTS 450)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes and no depends on the motherboard, some of the cheapest out there are matx integrated video boards.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

So... If I get the A880G+ and attach the 450 to it, do I end up with a fully compatible semi-powerhouse? If so, then I hope I'll be able to do some skyrim.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Yes that should run nicely.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Any idea on when that graphics card is going to be shiped? I don't want to buy something that will be outdated when I recieve it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Probably never, the GTS 450 was replaced by the GTX 550, I expect to see the release of GTX 650 any time now to replace the 550.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

****.

Ok, now I'm looking at ASRock, GYGABYTe etc. to see if I can find anything with no intergrated video.

I'm probably going to buy this: ASRock 890FX Deluxe5.

Do you know any good graphic cards at around $70-120? Because I was really hoping to get that 450.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Is there any way to mark this thread as solved but still keep in touch with you so I can ask what parts to bu and what not?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Marking Solved will not close the thread, if needed you can also start a new thread and PM the link to me.

See what you can find a GTX550 ti for, there is also a GT640 just coming out.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

I found a 450 with 2GB and turbocache for about 64GBP incuding VAT and delivery. (I'm buying that ASRock, if that's fine.)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

That'll work, good price for 450.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Can I just send you a PM if I need advice on the parts and software in the future? For now I'm going to mark the thread as solved becasue i'll be ordering the parts probably tomorrow or so.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD teasing me; Multiple issues and multiple 'corrupted' files.*

Sure or start a thread and pm me the link.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

And in what section should I post the thread? (I have *NO* idea whatsoever)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Building forum will work > Building - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Here is the new thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/buget-gaming-rig-662803.html#post3859695


----------

